# [ic] nameless I: prologue



## doghead (Feb 1, 2004)

Although the wind holds a hint of the coming chill of winter, the afternoon sun is warm. All that needs to be done has been done. So there is nothing for it but to enjoy it.

"All right for some," mutters Cromwell as he watchs some of his peers goof around beside the river.

****

"Its a knight. A real live one I tell you. He has armour an'all."

The responses are predictably sceptical. Knights don't come to the back end of nowhere. Anyway, no one of interest has passed the town since the gyptians a few week ago.

"He's down by the three falls. I was setting some snares. Come and look for yourself if you don't believe me."

Which, as no one does, and you don't have much else to do, you do. Along the way the story is told a couple more times and by the time you hit the cool shade of the forest, there are eight of you. 

And you are wrong. Its the dogs that first alert you. Raised hackles and low growls tell you that there is something. Lucky for you that the you had the dogs. There is a knight. At least, there is a man, and  he has armour, and a sword, and he is using both to protect himself from the half dozen or so goblins that circle warily around him. They have armour an'all too. Morningstars and shields. Some even have javlins. Some lie still on the ground. But you don't hear anything until you are almost upon the sunken clearing, cos that is all they are doing. Those that are standing. 100 ft from where you crouch. Circling and staring.

He looks pretty scruffy for a knight. His armour is tarnished and battered. And crusty with dark stains. He moves slowly too. Like a drunk man. Then one of the goblins attacks, throwing his javlin. The knight whirls around and knocks it down with his shield, and carves a bloody wound across the goblin that had leapt in close to strike the knight from behind. The other goblins fall back and the circling begins again.

"I could hit them easy from this range."

And before you can do anything, there is a yelp as one of goblins sprouts a feathered shaft from his leg. Goblin eyes swing around to scan the forest, the knight surges forwards, a goblin head comes from his shoulders, and there is panic in both groups as the goblins scramble backwards to get beyond the knight's reach, and you to get out of sight. But someone loses their footing and slips down the slope, a flailing hand pulling another down with them. One of the goblins yells and waves his arm twice. Two of the goblins break off, loping towards Jimni, his bow still in hand, and Oscar both sprawled at the edge of the clearing.

But you at the top have your own problems. Goblins, two, three, break cover barely 50 ft from your left and right, and bound through the trees toward you.

Before you can move, before you have begun to take in whats happening, Lisa is on her feet and, staff in hand, half running, half sliding down the slope. Maretta meanwhile, pulls outs her sling and prepares it.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2004)

ooc: The goblins go first. The logic of the story kind of dictated that. Each goblin closing on you has taken one Mv Action. They will take their other action in the initiative sequence. (the two girls kicked everyones butts in the initiative. One goblin to the right has left the forest to enter the clearing.

Initiative
Maretta (right side) 21
Lisa (in the clearing) 21
Archer (right side)18
Goblin Boss (A) 16
Goblins on the Right (K,L,M) 15
Jimni (in the clearing)13
Goblins (in the clearing) (B, C, D, E, F, G) 12
Nathan (on the right)11
Hewik (centre)11
Knight (in the clearing) 9
Oscar (in the clearing) 9
Sadolath (centre) 8

You are lined up along the top of a small slope (5-6') at the northeast side of the clearing. Movement through the forest cost 1.5 times the normal rate. Everyone get 5% concealment for every 10 feet of forest between the attacker and defender. The goblins are about 20 feet away to the front and right, and 30ft away to the left.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2004)

thunderbirds are go!​


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 1, 2004)

Oscar stands prominently in front of the group. In the goblinoid language Oscar says, "Stop this now. I will not allow bloodshed in this town." trying to intimidate the goblins. He pulls his rapier and awaits the goblins surrender.

ooc: +7 intimidate


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2004)

"Heel" told Hewik to his dog. With his quatterstaff in his hands, he move next to Oscar and he ready action. If a goblin come next to him, he will try to attack him.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 1, 2004)

Nate draws his hammer, gripping it firmly in two hands. Anyone trying to get to marietta will have to get through him. (will not use power attack) 

Attack B +3, dmg 1d8+4,


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2004)

ooc: three out of six already. nice work guys. 

a quick clarification. Once Archer has posted his actions, I'll run through what the goblins do. 

You can hold off deciding what to do until after you see what the goblins do. Or you can let your actions stand as they are (there is nothing wrong with them, just letting you know. Really. I'm not trying to trick you or anything.) Argent - Oscar's got brass ones.

Posting attack/check bonuses etc, like DrZ, helps me respond more quickly and get it right. use a ooc post at the end.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 1, 2004)

Sadoloth steps slightly behind and to the left of Oscar and Hewik and readies his sling, whispering under his breath a short prayer to the spirits of the forest.  He eyes the goblins warily, awaiting for the first one to move into short range.  Sadoloth barely knows these fellows, but would wish a death at the hands of lowly goblins to be beneath anyones dignity.

OOC: Sling +6, 1d3(x2) dmg.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 1, 2004)

"Real life goblins?!" 

Archer's reflex response screams for him to run into the woods. Immediately realizing it would probably be a futile effort, Archer sighs and moves to stand behind Oscar, staff in hand, prepared to defend any would-be backstabbers from flanking the brave (or foolish) fellow who _seems_ to know what to do. 

"Yea, you tell 'em mate."

OOC: BAB +1 / d6+1 with staff - Sorry, subscribed now...I'll be faster with the postin'


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2004)

Archer draws himself up to his full height. Like everyone else, he had been crouching down at the top of the slope to make himself smaller and harder to see. Seeing Oscar at the bottom Archer steps and jumps down the short slope to cover his back.

_In the clearing:_ Two of the goblins {f,i} loping across the clearing slow a little, but it is only to heft up and throw their javlins. Lisa seems to be the target. She vainly tries to evade it but it catches her a nasty blow to the side. She lets out a sharp scream. Blood begins to stain the fabric of her tunic. The other javlin wobbles harmlessly overhead, the goblin who threw it stubling and going down face first into the dirt (two 1's!)

The other goblin lifts his morningstar and charges into the group at the base of the slope.  Lisa, at point, again takes the brunt of the attack. The goblin takes her quarterstaff blow {AoO} on the shield, but his blow she also manages to just side step.

_At the top of the the slope, from the right:_ Jimni scrambles back up the slope on all fours. Unfortunately, that puts him right in the path of one of the goblins {k} comming in from the right. Maretta steps back and launches a stone at the approaching goblin. There is a clunk as it bounces off something. Jimni just has time to jump up to his feet before the goblin charges into him. Jimni has nothing but his bow in hand, and he lashes out at, but misses {AoO}, the approaching goblin with that. Fortunately for Jimni, the goblin's attack is also wild and he is able to easily sidestep it. The other goblins {l,m} slow and move in more carefully, unable to close before you can ready yourself (now 5-15 ft back). 

_From the left:_ the goblin {h} slows slightly as he takes in Nathan's size, then leaps into to attack. Nathan just manages to get himself ready before the creature closes. Nathan's two handed sweep {AoO} with the hammer slips under its shield and the goblin crumples with a grunt and wet crunching noise. The third goblin {j} slows a little at that, coming to within 20ft of Nathan.

ooc: 
{1} One from the fight in the clearing [f], and one from the forest to the left of you _.

ooc: Hewik and Nathan: you have a standard action remaining. 
ooc: Oscar and Sadolath - you are up. Given the actions that have happened, you may choose new actions if you wish, but let me know either way. You have the full action set available, but you need a move action to ready yourself as you have been crouching. Sadolath, you have a clear shot (7ft) at l, who has just moved out from behind k._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 2, 2004)

Oscar seeing Lisa go down runs to her side and keeps any goblins from pressing her any further. He will attack the Goblin that attacked her with the quarterstaff.

ooc: rapier +2 to hit 1d6 dmg, 18-20 crit range, x2


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2004)

If Hewik can go give a hand to Lisa, he will move in her direction. If the goblin are too near, he will try to hit one.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2004)

Oscar clambers to his feet {mv action} and steps out from behind Lisa. He draws his rapier {mv action} and steps upto the goblin. The goblin swings his morningstar so wildly {AoO} that Oscar barely has to react to avoid it.

ooc: Velmont, currently atop the slope, Maretta Sadolath and Jimni are between Hewick and the goblins (15ft) to the right, Nathan is between him and the goblins (30ft) to the left. He can move {move action - Reflex Sv or loose your footing} down the slope and beside Lisa, then 5ft step into combat with the goblin Oscar and Lisa are fighting. There is another goblin sprawed on the ground about 20ft to the right of Lisa and co.

ooc: noting actions and so forth as I am not so familier with the 3/3.5 mechanics. Let me know if you seee any problems with my reading of it.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2004)

ooc: Sorry - bit of a brain fart. Sadolath's and Hewiks intentions are clear enough so here goes.

Sadolath stands up, pulling the sling and dropping in a bullet and steps back 5ft {mv* action}. The goblin to the left is further away, and obscured behind Nathan and Hewik. The three to the right are close and in the open. Much more dangerous. He winds up and releases the bullet. There is a crunch and the goblin's {l} head snaps back and it staggers a step or two.

Hewik scans the scene. Between Oscar and his rapier and Lisa and her quarterstaff, the lone goblin looks a little lonely. Lisa can hold her own with most of the boys with the quarterstaff. Another goblin appoaches across the the clearing, but still the right flank looks more dangerous. The only thing is that Maretta, Jimni and Sadolath block his way. To the left stands Nathan, who Hewik realises with widened eyes, has already dropped one goblin. Another is about 20ft infront of Nathan and loping towards him. Nothing for it, Hewik leaps down the slope to help Lisa {mv action}, pulling up just outside the goblins reach and shifting the staff in preparation to attack.

Round 1 Over.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2004)

Cromwell figures he must be nearing the clearing by now. Yes, he can hear voices. Wait ... what was that. It sounded a bit like ... no couldn't be ... no. But he breaks into a jog trot all the same.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2004)

*Round 2*

Lisa swings with both hands {std action} hoping to take advantage of the arrival of Oscar. She manages to get past the goblins defences but the blow only glances off the creatures shoulder. It staggers and snarls in pain but doesn't fall.

Mareta, with nothing but an empty sling between her and three goblins, wordlessly turns and flees {full action: run} back down the way that you came.

Archer is up.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 2, 2004)

If archer stays, Nate will stand his ground, waiting for the goblins to come to him, covering mareta's exit. (using the remaining action for an untrained intimidate (str+3) flexing his muscles and wiping the gore of the hammer) If Archer is retreating as well, he'll slowly walk backwards, keeping an eye on the goblins, trying to prevent them from atacking his friends in the back.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 2, 2004)

So long as Sadoloth has a clear shot, he will keep his current tactic.  If his view becomes blocked, he will grab his quarterstaff and move into melee combat if possible.

ooc: Sling +6, 1d3 dmg - Staff +1, 1d4 dmg


----------



## Greegan (Feb 2, 2004)

Archer follows Oscar at about half his pace, half-heartedly looking to fill any gaps. He can't believe what he's seeing and it shows all over his face. _Real life goblins! What would his brother do at a time like this?! If only he'd brought his brother's bow!_

ooc: Archer will switch to guarding Lisa when he gets to her, otherwise, he'll look for {AoO}'s along the way, avoiding face-to-face combat if possible, preferring to flank. Additionally, he'll fight defensively if confronted directly, -4 to BAB and +2 to AC


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2004)

Now down near Lisa, Hewik will try to help her. He will attack the goblin near Lisa.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2004)

*Round 2 cont*

Archer glances around quickly. Lisa and Oscar stand 5ft in front of Archer, and between him and the goblin {g}. Thirty feet beyond them all, another goblin {f}, having thrown his javlin, is reaching for his morningstar. Archer could work around behind the goblin {g} battling with his friends, but that in turn would expose his back to the approaching goblin {f}. 

About 20ft to the left of Hewik, who stands behind Lisa left shoulder, the goblin who tripped {i} lifts his head to spit out dirt. Archer waits, {held action} uncertain how to proceed.

Right behind Archer, the goblin {k} presses Jimni. Jimni desperately tries to ward him off with his bow, and to his surprise is successful. The goblin {l} to the right, a trickle of blood running down from where Sadolath conked it with a bullet, stands motionless, his shield hangs by his side, his weapon slips from his fingers. The third goblin {m}, his way through blocked, moves left and around behind where you had all been crouching. Nathan is looking the other way. But Sadolath sees it.

Jimni is too busy to notice. He swings his bow at his opponent and cries out in horror as it splinters across the goblin's shield, leaving him holding a two foot stump. 

There is a shout and a scream from the center of the field as a javlin finds its mark, piercing the knights side. He knocks it away, swinging sword and shield in large sweeps to keep the goblins at bay.

Hewik steps up and swings at the goblin {g}. But the goblin sees him coming and his morningstar catches Hewik a glancing blow across the head {AoO: 3 dam}. An inch down and it would have dropped him dead, but as it is he retains enough of his senses to strike back. But not enough to get past the shield.

The goblin {j} approaching Nathan slows a little, glancing at the motionionless figure at Nathan's feet then back at Nathan, then around the clearing {held action}. It waves its javlin around a bit but comes no closer. The goblin {i} spawled in the clearing scrambles to its feet {mv action}.

Seeing the goblin distracted by Hewik, Oscar lunges at the goblin {g}. The shot is nicely timed, sliding beneath the shield and into the chest {std action}. The goblin snorts and collapses.

Sadolath has one good clear shot, so he takes it. Not quite as fine as his first, but sufficient to draw blood. Goblin {m} screams and hurls its javlin back at Sadolath, catching him a nasty blow, that also draws blood {Std action: 4 dam}.

ooc: Archer - I didn't see a move consistant with your intentions that made sence. So I held it so you could see how things change. Archer, Lisa and Nathan have held actions, as well as a couple of goblins.

I have rolled three 19's so far. Only Oscar's counted, but I gave Sadolath a stun for his (19+6 but no banana? doesn't seem fair.) Have I got everyone? TH, I'll be with you in a mo.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2004)

As Cromwell pushes forwards, he hears more shouts, and a scream. Some of them a definately neither human or ling.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 2, 2004)

"Hewik! Lisa! cover the Hurt Halfling. I'm going to aid the Knight." Oscar yells and runs off to the knight's goblin. He will flank the goblin with the knight. and attack as he can.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 2, 2004)

Hearing Jimni's cry of alarm, Archer instinctively spins his body around toward the sound, the business end of his staff a millisecond behind his torso (ooc: as if he held long baseball bat) as he swings wildly at the creature he finds there...


ooc: BAB: +1 / Staff: d6+1   |   Sorry 'bout that. I should have been more concise in my description. I just meant that he was going to kinda go down the hill as a "free safety" helping anyone out who needed it rather than confronting one himself.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2004)

"Fetch" say Hewik, pointing a javelin who have been thrown, out of the combat.

For this turn, Hewik stay in Full Defence near Lisa, and wait for Prince to take back the javelin.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 2, 2004)

Shadoloth scans the area to see if any of the foul goblins are within a range to threaten him at the moment.  

ooc: Spot +4

Depending upon his observations he will: 

If the coast is clear, he begins to chant, beseeching the spirits of the forest to heal his wounds.  

ooc: Cure Light Wounds

If he is in immediate danger, he will instead lift his staff from the ground and brace himself for a Full Defence.


----------



## doghead (Feb 3, 2004)

*Round 2 wrap up.*

ooc: Greegan: your post was clear, it was just that there wasn't much he could do at that point, so I held his action so you could do something like this.

Archer whirls around, seeing Jimni and the goblin at the top of the slope behind him. At this point the top is only about three feet above the clearing. Perfect. Archer, gripping the staff in two hands, steps, swings, and catches the goblin across the back of the neck {std action + 5ft step. got the double: 20/6}. The goblin steps back a step making small gurgling noises and collapses in a heap, its head at a strange angle.

The goblin {f} approaching from the group in the centre starts yelling and gesticulating to the other goblins around the knight. Its obviously not happy. One of them {a} starts yelling and gesticulating back. Its even less happy, but is bigger and sounds meaner. The first goblin move cautiously forwards a couple of steps. {held action used}.

Nathan and his goblin continue the stare off. Then it notices the other goblin {i} now on its feet. There is a rapid fire streem of shouts and cries. Gobbldigook. But it involved a lot of  pointing at Nathan {goblin's held actions used}.

Round 2 done.

ooc: Argent: There are currently 4 goblins around the knight, and one half way between you and them.

ooc: Sadolath: The goblin who threw the javlin is about 15ft from you. Full defence may be the way to go.

Will get onto round 3 tonight.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 3, 2004)

So surprised by the feel of the goblin's skull cracking beneath his heavy blow, Archer very nearly drops the staff. After the briefest moment, he composes himself and, when he's sure Jimni is looking, he tosses his weapon to the weaponless bowman and picks up the goblin's shield and weapon (morning star?) before facing the nearest {f} gob.

"Rrrrraaagghh!!!" he screams in a momentary rush of adrenaline...


ooc: He'll only toss the weapon to Jimni if he's pretty sure he'll catch it AND if he doesn't have another weapon handy. Also, I'm just assuming picking up the weapon and shield will be my standard action for the round.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 3, 2004)

As Cromwell runs, he pulls out his mace and straps on his shield.  _What has St. Cuthbert sent me today?_ he thinks to himself.  _I will do my duty, or fall in attempt._  Most would not take much comfort in such fatalistic thinking, but Cromwell does.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 3, 2004)

ooc; with the new information about the amount of Goblins around the Knight...

Oscar will attack the Goblin between himself and the Knight.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 4, 2004)

Sadoloth lifts his staff from the ground and braces himself for a Full Defence.


----------



## doghead (Feb 4, 2004)

*Round 3*

Cromwell.

Mareta, half blinded by tears of fear and shame, runs blindly through the forest. As she appears from out of the forest ahead, Cromwell sees her catch her foot on a root, stumble and crash heavily to the ground. The fall obviously winded her as she is on her knees gasping for breath as Cromwell gets to her. She looks up and sees Cromwell and screams hysterically, lashing out wildly at him while trying to scramble away.


----------



## doghead (Feb 4, 2004)

*Round 3*

Archer catches Jimni's eye and motions to pass him the staff. Jimni nods and holds out a hand. Archer steps up to the top of the slope and beside Jimni, and passes Jimni the staff. Jimni clutches at it, and for a moment Archer thinks that he is going to drop it. But he manages not to. A quick glance at the nearby goblin {l} shows that the creature is stilled dazed - it seems to notice Archer's presence but just stares drunkenly while holding its head. Archer then grabs the fallen {k} goblin's shield and pulls it onto his arm, then picks up the morningstar {actions completed}. The other goblin {l} watches the two as if through a fog, then begins to reach for his weapon.

Lisa, now surrounded by friends, glances at the gash in her side. She touches it gently and winces {mv action}. But with a goblin {f} just thirty ft in front of them, there is little time to do anything. She steps back from the fallen goblin at her feet, grits her teeth, and sets her staff {5'step+ready std}.

The goblin {a} in the centre is screaming at the others around the knight, gesticulating wildly. The goblins close in and begin to harry the knight. One gets a shield bash to the face {c}, and another barely avoids a chest high thrust of the sword. But one {d} gets through the knights defenses, striking a blow to the leg that cause the knight to cry out and fall to his knees. The "boss" goblin {a} cries out in triumph and, dropping his shield, leaps in swinging his morningstar for a two handed overhead blow. The knight gets his shield up in time, but barely has the strength to keep the shield from being driven down on top of him.

Sadolath has time to register the goblin's feral grin as it pulls its morningstar  and leaps towards him {mv action}. Had the goblin had its morningstar to hand, Sadolath would never have had time to do anything. But with that slight window, he hooks his foot under the staff and flickes it up into his hands {Dex Sv 17 vs DC 15}. The goblin closes, swinging awkwardly. Sadolath sidesteps it easily.

Jimni secures his grip on the staff and swings at the goblin {l} with a madness born of fear and release. Its not a great shot, but the goblin's attempt to fend it off are weak and slow and Jimni's staff cracks it a solid blow {att melee dam 4}. The creature staggers to its left a few steps.

ooc: Nathan and Hewik are up. Oscar, attack {f}, got it.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 4, 2004)

A less temperate man might have shouted "Dammit woman, I'm here to help you, not hurt you!"  Cromwell, however, knows that there is more to be done.  He can still hear the battle, and the girl's misconceptions about half-orcs can be corrected later.  Currently, though, someone still needs help, and the girl seems to not be badly hurt.  All he says to her as he jogs past is a gruff "Get back to the town, and send for help!"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2004)

Don't change my call:


> "Fetch" say Hewik, pointing a javelin who have been thrown, out of the combat.
> 
> For this turn, Hewik stay in Full Defence near Lisa, and wait for Prince to take back the javelin.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 4, 2004)

The moment the goblin looks around at the other goblin, Nate will whack him on the head (move + attack) (+3 1d8+4 (x2)


----------



## doghead (Feb 5, 2004)

*Round 3*

ooc: DrZ, imagin a clock with Nate at the center. There is one goblin {j} 20 ft away at 5:30 and another {i} 25ft away at 7:00. At the moment, Nate has a dying goblin at his feet, the ground slopes down some (6ft drop) on his left and there is a tree some 5ft away at 3:00. All of which provide a degree of protection. Nate could reach either goblin with a move or charge but it will expose his flank to the other goblin and take him away from the others (Lisa and Hewik 15ft away at 9:00 and Sadolath. Jimni and Archer 20ft away at 10:30). Let me know.

Hewik steps back with Lisa, putting himself at her left shoulder. The both have the a tree and the slope at their back. "Fetch" he says, pointing to the javlin lying on the slope near Archer. The dog bounds off and works the javlin til it can get a grip on one end of it. It proceeds to drag the weapon back to where Hewik waits.

Oscar is about to stride forward to close with the goblin {f} when the creature leaps forwards with a yell and charges him. The goblins blow finds it's mark {att melee dam 1} but only just. The blow throws Oscar off balance a bit, his strike is a little rough but the goblin's charge drives it into the attack {att melee dam 3}.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 5, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: DrZ, imagin a clock with Nate at the center. There is one goblin {j} 20 ft away at 5:30 and another {i} 25ft away at 7:00. At the moment, Nate has a dying goblin at his feet, the ground slopes down some (6ft drop) on his left and there is a tree some 5ft away at 3:00. All of which provide a degree of protection. Nate could reach either goblin with a move or charge but it will expose his flank to the other goblin and take him away from the others (Lisa and Hewik 15ft away at 9:00 and Sadolath. Jimni and Archer 20ft away at 10:30). Let me know.



Nate is holding his ground, scowling fiercely at the two goblins, waving his hammer around and trying to look as intimidating as possible.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2004)

Oscar gasps at his wound and sees the wound on the Goblin. He smiles and slashes again.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 5, 2004)

whoops...


----------



## doghead (Feb 5, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Nate is holding his ground, scowling fiercely at the two goblins, waving his hammer around and trying to look as intimidating as possible.




The two goblins {i,j} lope in towards Nate. But the slope and body prevent them from charging in. Goblin {j} attempts to slides past Nate's defence, but Nate manages to catch it a decent enough blow {AoO melee}. The goblin staggers and crashes to the ground beside {3:00} Nate. He doesn't have have time to see if it is permemant as the other goblin {i} appears half way up the slope. Nate turns just in time to see the goblin go sprawling face first into the dirt {rolled another 1!} at Nates feet.

jeez ... by the skin of your teeth guys. Oscar would have missed but for the goblins AC penalty for charging. Nate just scraped in a hit himself. and as for gozo the clown. just wait til the monsters' luck changes ....

Round 3 done.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 5, 2004)

Archer moves to help Nate (when his initiative comes around next) despite the fact that it looks like he's handling things quite nicely. Should opportunity arise, he'll make his way down to Oscar.

ooc: bab: +1, dmg: d8+1 [morning star], AC 15 .... who the heck is gozo...sure hope it's not ME!!


----------



## doghead (Feb 5, 2004)

ooc: bozo the goblin clown - gozo. The one who rolled 1's for both his attacks.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 5, 2004)

Nate will bash in their heads


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 5, 2004)

Sadoloth sighs, "I an not inclined to be this close to goblin filth, away beast!."  He swings at the goblin whom he just sidestepped with his staff.  

ooc: +1 Melee (1d4, Sm. Quarterstaff)


----------



## Velmont (Feb 5, 2004)

Hewik stay in full defence and wait for Prince. When he will be able to take the javelin, he will try to throw it at the nearest goblin not in melee.

OOC: Javelin: att: -3 dam: 1d6-1


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2004)

Lisa looks around with a worried look on her face. She is is pale and begining to shiver and makes no move.

ooc: Greegan, here comes the clock. Jimni fights a goblin {l} at Archer's shoulder at 1:30 (but you are not in the goblin's threatened area), 10 ft away Sadolath is also toe to toe with a goblin {m} at 3:00. Nate is 30ft away standing over two prone goblins at 4:00. The path to him is somewhat obstucted by the slope down to the clearing and Sadolath, who has his back to it. Let me know.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 6, 2004)

ooc: OK, Archer stays with Jimni and trys to flank Jimni's goblin 




			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Lisa looks around with a worried look on her face. She is is pale and begining to shiver and makes no move.
> 
> ooc: Greegan, here comes the clock. Jimni fights a goblin {l} at Archer's shoulder at 1:30 (but you are not in the goblin's threatened area), 10 ft away Sadolath is also toe to toe with a goblin {m} at 3:00. Nate is 30ft away standing over two prone goblins at 4:00. The path to him is somewhat obstucted by the slope down to the clearing and Sadolath, who has his back to it. Let me know.


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2004)

*Round 4*



			
				Greegan said:
			
		

> ooc: OK, Archer stays with Jimni and trys to flank Jimni's goblin




Archer is forced to circle around the fallen goblin {k} to get to the other goblin - but this brings him in on the creatures flank {mv action}. Despite his unfamiliarity with the weapon he is able to strike the creature a solid enough blow under the right arm {std: melee dam 6}. The creature grunts and collapses to the ground snarling and twitching, blood streaming and bone poking from its smashed chest.

Sadolath again evades his attacker's swing. Jimni, suddenly aware of what is happening barely 10 feet behind him, turns, takes a couple of steps and swings {mv + std actions} at the goblin {m} that is fighting Sadolath. Its goes wild. Sadaolath has better success, striking the goblin only glancing blow {std: melee dam 2} but the creature staggers a couple of steps.

The goblin facing Oscar hisses and hoots and snarls and strikes. Oscar slips past the blow but his own thrust is equally ineffective {both std actions}. The two continue shifting and circling.

Nate swings his hammer down upon the head of the goblin sprawled at his feet. It only has time to push itself up onto its hand and look up before Nates hammer glances across its skull and crushing its its shoulder into a bloody pulp {std: melee dam 8}. The creature collapses with a squeel of pain and shock. It futily tries to drag its broken body away.

Hewik urges his dog the last few yards, shifting his staff to his off hand {action} and picks up the javlin as soon as it is reach. It takes a quick flip of the javlin to get a throwing grip on it {other action}.

Round 4 done (?)

I'll post an update as to whats been happening in the centre of the clearing tonight.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 6, 2004)

Feeling evermore confident...or deluded....Archer storms after Jimni and towards the nearest gob.

"Die FIEND!!"

He swings mightly with his newly aquired weapon.

ooc: Commoners are only familiar with ONE weapon? Sorry I just saw that morningstars were SIMPLE and didn't think about it. 

BAB: -3 dmg: d8+1


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

Cromwell increases his speed at the sound of battle, moving as quickly as possible through the underbrush.

ooc: How many goblins are left now?


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2004)

Hewik looks around and try to see the best target possible (the nearest goblin not in melee). He takes aim and throw the javelin at him.

Bab: -3 with javelin, damage at -1.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 6, 2004)

Oscar attacks the Goblin again. Speaking in Goblin "A worthy foe. I could make use of you as a squire. Interested in living?"

ooc: rapier attack +2 melee 1d8 damage 18-20 crit x2


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 6, 2004)

Nate keeps on bashing at the fallen goblins, his face contorted in a snarl of anger.
 [attack at prone opponent, trying to finish him off, if the other one tries to get up he'll use an AoO?]


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2004)

*Rond 4 Conclusion*

As the forest begins to thin up ahead, Cromwell sees the first of the villagers Sadolath, Jimni and Archer engaged in a choatic melee with two snarling half-men. 

"Goblins!" he grunts.

A couple of strides later the heads of some of the others become visable in the sunken clearing ahead. As does the melee between the knight and the remaining goblins. Although at this stage it is more of a goblin bash, with the knight down on his knees and hunched under his shield.

ooc: Cromwell is up for round 5. You will start the third point of a triangle with Nate, who you just see at the last minute as he was obscured by a tree, and Archer and co (each side of the triangle is about 20ft). Lisa and Hewik are about 20 ft directly ahead, and Oscar another 10 feet beyond them.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 6, 2004)

Sadoloth attempts to finish off the staggering goblin with a swift spin of his quarterstaff.

ooc:+1 Melee (1d4, Sm. Quarterstaff)


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2004)

*Round 5*

Alone in the forest an small bundle of clothes snivels and wipes its nose and eyes.

Meanwhile, Lisa her hands now shaking visibly turns to Hewik and says, "I'm all right. Go and help one of the others if you wish." Hewik, javlin now in hand, looks around. All the goblins except those in the centre are either on the ground or in a melee with his friends {action held}.

To get to the goblin {m} Archer is forced to go around both Jimni and a tree {mv}. But the round about route brings him up right behind the goblin. His mighty strike {std attk} is somewhat nerfed by a stumble but its enough to drop the hapless goblin. Sadolath, for all his bravado, breathes a sigh of relief {action held}.

Jimni screams in terror before realising that 6 foot armoured behemoth pounding towards them is indeed Cromwell. The moment is, however, enough to chill the blood of the three townsfolk standing there ... _What if it hadn't been ...   _

Cromwell takes in the carnage that surrounds him with a slow sweeping gaze {action held}. An observer might wonder what goes through his head.

The goblin's {f} eyes widen in surprise, at Oscar's quip. Its thrown a little. You my tired poor foots will lick for me i think. The goblin's  attempt to snatch the advantage back from Oscar with a low strike fails, but Oscar has no such problems although the cut is only shallow {std attk}. It is enough to drain the last of the creatures courage, and it turns and runs. Or tries. Oscar's thrust {AoO} catching it between the shoulder blades and sending it crashing to the ground.

Nate gets to work demolishing the goblin's head {i} with his hammer. The goblin {j} behind him stirs and groans and Nate gives its head a pounding as well {AoO}, all the while making little snarling noises in the back of his throat.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 6, 2004)

ooc: I'm loving the way Oscar is coming out.

Oscar takes to foot and rushes to the knight's side. He will attack the lead Goblin when he get there.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 6, 2004)

Archer gives the dead goblin a kick for good measure and then, after a momentary stir of fear at seeing Cromwell come charging through the forest, smiles and nods to Sadolath and Jimni accompanied by an audible sigh.

"Good work, lads...it was just like my brother said it was...too fast to even comprehend..."

Seeing the Knight still in peril, Archer starts to move across the field to help him.

"Not done just yet, I see..."

OOC: I don't know that he'll get there in time, but he'll double-move if necessary to get there, preferrably taking another in the back of the noggin'


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2004)

"Well, I am not that well," replay Hewik to Lisa. "And it seems they don't need my help" looking at all the dead goblin. He stats to look around to see if there is any goblin still figthing.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 6, 2004)

SCRUNCH.... SCRUNCH.... The hammer makes a grinding noise as the goblins heads cave in. Eyes wide, nostrils flaring, Nate looks around, a look of anger mixed with horror in his eyes as he tries to comprehend what he has done. 
Seeing his friends hurt, and the knight being set upon by more goblins, he roars in anger : "ENOUGH.... ENOUGH I SAY"
Trembling with rage he strides to the nearest goblin, like an avalanche, bellowing in anger if he sees his target make another move, shaking his gore-splattered hammer at the subject of his wrath as he comes inevitably closer, a rage-filled blood-and-brain-splattered pissed-off blacksmith on a bad, bad day 

[move and attack or move and move, no charge: looking as intimidating as humanly possible.]

[OOC: Woohoo, three goblins on my own, GO NATE GO, GO NATE GO]


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 6, 2004)

Heavily wounded and winded, Sadoloth spends a moment to catch his breath while glancing at the others to see if any appear to be as wounded as he is, or worse. 

ooc: spot+4

_If he is the worse-off in his opinion:_
Knowing that the battle is not yet over and also knowing of his own dire wounds, he begins to chant as he casts a spell of healing upon himself.

_If another seems to be more wounded than he:_
Seeing that one other is more wounded than he, Sadoloth staggers over towards him/her, preparing to cast a spell of healing upon them.

ooc: cure light wounds, of course


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

Cromwell scans the area, notes the enemies, and briefly considers the situation.  And then, silent except for the _clanking_ of his armor, he charges the nearest Goblin and attempts to smite it with his mace.  _For St. Cuthbert!_ he thinks, saving his breath.


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2004)

Lisa stands frozen to the spot - her mind locked in a horrible battle between the desire to put as much distance between herself and the goblins, and the fascinating horror of watching the knight being slowly beaten to death before her eyes.

Archer takes a couple of deep breaths and bounds down the slope towards Oscar and the battle - butching? - going on across the clearing. Cromwell is but a couple of strides behind him. Oscar starts as the two appear from behind, his bloodied rapier comming up before he realises who it is and lowers it again. The three of them look to the embattled knight, then back to each other. A nod agrees it.

Jimni watches them go with glazed eyes. His arms are wrapped tightly around himself and his head shakes in disbelief. 

A hundred feet away, on the other side of the clearing, the goblin {a} boss watches in disbelief as the last of his  sentries are cut down by the _townspeople!_. His lack of attention to the matter at hand nearly costs him his legs as the knight rallies for perhaps the last time.

As you gather your wits and breath, the boss leaps back and begins a screaming at the remaining four goblins {b,c,d,e}, sending them scrambling for javlins and position between you and the slumped knight. Spittle and curses fly as the boss hops from foot to foot in rage and frustration.

And Nate, his eyes wild and his voice cracked, roars as he rises to his feet.

"ENOUGH ... ENOUGH I SAY." 

*

"YES ENOUGH ... ENOUGH I SAY ALSO."

*









Out of the forest to the north of the goblins lumbers a huge brown bear.


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2004)

And an ogre.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> And an ogre.



[OOC : bugger]


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2004)

Cursing under his breath, Nate scrambles towards the fight Cromwell is in, hoping to finish it quickly before the knight succumbs.

_Bugger this, we're gonna die._

_I'll never finish my rose now._


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2004)

ooc: just a clarification - oscar, archer and cromwell are about 70-80 feet to the NE of the knight.

The ogre is about 45-50 feet to the NW of the knight, the bear about 10 feet closer.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: just a clarification - oscar, archer and cromwell are about 70-80 feet to the NE of the knight.
> 
> The ogre is about 45-50 feet to the NW of the knight, the bear about 10 feet closer.



If nate can get to the knight he will do so, trying to gain time for the rest, maybe try to get away from the ogre by dragging the knight.

(sprint to the knight, stopping when getting too close to a goblin, trying not to provoke an AoO, attacking the lead goblin and hope that he won't get slaughtered))

"Lets get to the knight, he'll die if we don't"


----------



## Greegan (Feb 7, 2004)

_Oh, e and flutterguts..._

Archer slows when he gets to Nate and look to him for direction. 

"What the hell do we do now? We're not going to actually fight that thing....are we?! 'e'll take yer 'ead off with one swing!" He says, letting some of his more crude venacular slip out. 

"My Lord!" he yells to Oscar, "Watch out! They brought a forest ogre!"   

ooc: Archer will advance with Nate. Shield held high in partial defense.

**edited after I saw Nate posted first**


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 7, 2004)

Oscar stares for a moment at the two behemoths comeing towards him. he rushes to the knight's side and stands tall. "Jimni lad, Get away from here and to the town. bring back healers and more men. Do it NOW!"
"And as for you Ogre. I may be small conpared to you but I am fast and my courage will keep me alive much longer than you might expect. So come at me if you will. I have no fear of Death." 

ooc: Oscar is lieing his butt off. He's dead scared but trying his best to hide it.


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2004)

*ignore me doing this*

Ignore this - the browser doesn't want to bring up the manage attachment window to allow me to delete it.

Sorry all, shoulda got a map up from the get go.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 7, 2004)

Can't see it DH


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah, thougth that that one might not work.

But now (two restarts later!) is v2.

The star is the knight. a-e are the goblins.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 8, 2004)

Cromwell doesn't miss a beat, although he does grunt in surprise as the Goblin's reinforcements appear.  _You don't do things by halves, Lord, do you?_

Not sure where Cromwell is initiative-wise.  Also not sure of if the knight can move under is hown power.  If he goes ahead of those charging:

"Hold back!  Hit them from afar!" barks Cromwell in his deep gruff voice, following his own advice as he drops his Mace, draws a javelin and hurls it at the goblin leader.  The townsfolk would be cut to pieces in melee against the ogre and the bear- and the townsfolk are people he's sworn to protect.  "Sir Knight!  Make for the treeline!"  He knows that St. Cuthbert never sends you anything you can't handle- but considering the odds, Cromwell wonders whether St. Cuthbert expects him to lead the townsfolk in retreat or die bravely defending them.  _As He wills, so will it be._

If he goes after:

_Brave, but foolish!_ thinks Cromwell as the townsfolk _charge_ the ogre and bear.  _But I must defend them..._  His deep baritone cry of _"For St. Cuthbert!_ echoes around the clearing as he runs at full speed towards the goblins.  He knows that St. Cuthbert never sends you anything you can't handle- but considering the odds, Cromwell wonders whether St. Cuthbert expects him to lead the townsfolk in retreat or die bravely defending them.  _As He wills, so will it be._

"Sir Knight!  Make for the treeline!"

Run action.  Postion self directly east of goblin [e], within charing distance next round of either [a] or [e].

You don't do things by halves, do you Doghead?


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 8, 2004)

Shall we start things from when you posted the map? I think evryone was a bit confused about positioning. Maybe a new initiative with the appearance of the ogre and the bear?


----------



## Greegan (Feb 8, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Shall we start things from when you posted the map? I think evryone was a bit confused about positioning. Maybe a new initiative with the appearance of the ogre and the bear?





ooc: sounds good to me


----------



## doghead (Feb 8, 2004)

ooc: I'll give it 24 hours from the ogre post to let everyone get their reply in. Then we dance.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 8, 2004)

ooc: Archer follows Cromwell's lead and stays with him...basically cowed by the appearance of the ogre. If Nate and Cromwell attack, he will as well.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 8, 2004)

Nothing in Oscar's post changes.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2004)

Hewik is pretty nervous and confuse. "Heel" he say to Prince. Hewik will flee as soon as he sees anyone else trying to flee. As long as everyone is here, he will stay. If they all decide to attack, he will throw his javelin to the main target of the attack.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 8, 2004)

"I'm not gonna let them kill him"


Determined, stubbornly, the blacksmith walks forward. A little hesitant at first, then more sure of himself, knowing that this is the right thing to do.


----------



## doghead (Feb 8, 2004)

*Enter the Ogre*

The ogre stalks a way into the clearing. In its left hand a spear. In its right swings a hand axe the size of woodsman's treefeller. It carries a bag slung over its right shoulder, and beneath that, rough cured leather armour.

What wild thoughts run through your minds in that endless frozen moment. Death, glory, fear, duty and fate make a chaotic cacophany. Or not. Perhaps there is just blankness.

In the center of the clearing, a stange silent tableaux. The goblin leader stands motionless, one arm still raised above his head, staring at the ogre. The other goblins couched, poised, mouths open, eyes wide wait - fight or flight. 

The tableaux shatters. The boss goblin glaces back at the knight, his quarry, his prize. The head of the morningstar twitches. Then back to the ogre. Muscles tense.

[giant]"Bear?"[/giant] is all the ogre says.

The goblin gets as far as the knight, but the mace never comes down. With a surge the bear crosses the space between himself and the goblin, and slaps the creature, with a soft snap, away from the knight. The goblin jerks to his feet half a dozen feet away from where he just stood. His arm hangs at an impossible angle. Screams and hisses and then the goblin is gone, leaping and scuttling across the clearing to the south. His companions waste no time following.

The ogre frowns.

You stand alone in the clearing now. Except for the knight, motionless on the ground, the ogre and the bear.

Glances flicker between the three up front. Oscar shifts his grip on his sword. Archer shifts his weight to his other foot. Cromwell takes a step. "Who decided?" a small voice in the back of your mind wonders.

Nate rises to his feet and leaps down the slope.

The ogre turns and looks at you.

*"And you,"* he rumbles in heavily accented common, *"Do you also want to be trying my patience?"

"Bear thinks I have none."*

The ogre snorts and bares his teeth.

But his eyes never leave you. Nor, squatting on its haunches by the still motionless knight, do the bear's.


----------



## doghead (Feb 8, 2004)

ooc: *New Initiative Sequence.*

Character {check result} - wounds, weapon in hand and armour.

Sadolath {23} - 4 wounds, quarterstaff
Lisa {22} - 4 wounds, quarterstaff
Ogre {21} - spear, hand axe
Oscar {21} - 1 wound, rapier
Nate {20} - hammer
Hewik {18} - 3 wounds, javlin + dog
Mareta {12} - out of scene
Jimni {10} - quarterstaff
Bear {9}
Knight {9}* - heavily wounded? dying? dead?, sword and shield.
Archer {8} - small size mace and shield
Cromwell {2} - mace and scale armour.

Sadolath, this counts for your character's Spot check.
Let me know if it all looks square to you.

You're up.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 8, 2004)

Archer loses himself for the few moments {init: 8} it takes him to comprehend what is going on. He briefly recalls hearing some stories of an ogre in the woods who travelled with a huge bear, but he never remembered anything about it being friendly.

He looks to Nate and Cromwell, silently asking the obvious question _"What now?"_ with a shrug.

ooc: Should they decide to attack (which doesn't look like an option at this point) he'll walk in that direction, but half-heartedly and will flee when the first townsfolk is hit. 

If they parlay with the ogre, he'll help in mopping up the remaining goblins. After that, he'll non-chalantly loot the corpses for anything valuable whilst the group tends to the knight and speaks with the ogre.

oooc: Didn't expect THAT one....I shall call him 'Shrek'!


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 8, 2004)

"What do you want?" Nate says, as he slowly walks closer, on full guard. "Leave him be".


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 8, 2004)

Oscar stops ansd tries to access the situation. "Tell me Ogre. What is happening here? I happen upon a kinght being assaulted by Goblins and then you and _Bear_ Decide to join the party. Where do you stand with the Knight or against the knight?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 9, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "What do you want?" Nate says, as he slowly walks closer, on full guard. "Leave him be".




"No. I won't do that. Not in my forest."



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Oscar stops ansd tries to access the situation. "Tell me Ogre. What is happening here? I happen upon a kinght being assaulted by Goblins and then you and _Bear_ Decide to join the party. Where do you stand with the Knight or against the knight?"




A deep rumbling emmits from the ogres chest. Is he laughing? At you?

"You are a prickly lot. I stand here little man. And you stand there. And the knight lies there. Dying possibly. [giant]Bear?[/bear]

The bear looks up from sniffing the fallen knight. He growls.

"But not dead. Do not force me to waste time cracking heads."

The ogre considers you carefully. Then he slips his axe into his belt and moves towards the knight {mv action}.

ooc: the ogre is about 30ft from the knight, the bear is beside the knight, Nate is now alongside Lisa and Hewik. 

Conversation took about 20 seconds so -> New round.

Sadolath: you can cast your spell while the above occures if you wish, but remember the ogre may not know what it is you cast.

Cromwell: I figured I'd let you reevaluate what happened before you. Let me know.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 9, 2004)

Oscar sheathes his rapier and slowly moves to the knight's side as well.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 9, 2004)

Cautiously, nate approaches, holding his hammer by his side.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 9, 2004)

Hewik drop his javelin and start to walk in direction of the bear, Prince following him.  "Please, Migthy Lord, talking to the Ogre, this knight will need our help to live, would you let us help him?" at the same time Hewik move slowly to the bear, showing he want no harms to anyone and try to make friend, if the bear seems to hostile, he will leave him alone.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 9, 2004)

_'Mighty Lord' ? You're a looney..._ He thinks to himself, _what? He's agreed *not* to rip our arms off, so now he's a friend? He's an ogre for crying out loud...you know, chop you up, throw you in a stew..._. 

ooc: Archer's action is the same...non-chalantly loot the corpses


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 9, 2004)

Cromwell pauses and reconsiders his doubtlessly fatal charge.  He takes in the situation, puts away his mace, and looses his shield.  His thought process runs something like this: His job is to guard the town and its environs, and those that people them.  The ogre lives in those environs.  The ogre is under his jurisdiction.  And since the ogre is not immediately hostile, he deserves protection and respect.  It's more than a little convoluted, and the logic is questionable, but it provides him a framework to view the interaction in.

Having thought that, Cromwell, approaches at a walk towards the Ogre.  "Can you do anything for the knight, sir?"  he asks politely, showing as much deference to the ogre as he does to any commoner he meets in the street- that is, respectfully but authoritively.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 10, 2004)

Sadoloth pauses as he was aabout to heal himself and instead, slowly walks towards the fallen knight.  He says to the ogre, "I am a healer, Sir, may I step forth and see if I can help the knight?"

ooc: sorry for the late post guys, I have been very sick this since saturday and I am finally beginning to be able to read the screen so I could respond


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 12, 2004)

[OOC just so there are no misunderstanding, Nate is NOT convinced the ogre is a "good" guy   all of the sudden, so he's staying clearly out of reach]


----------



## Greegan (Feb 12, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> [OOC just so there are no misunderstanding, Nate is NOT convinced the ogre is a "good" guy   all of the sudden, so he's staying clearly out of reach]





ooc: of course not. That was just what he was thinking...I'm personally assuming everyone is being somewhat cautious.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 12, 2004)

ooc: most definitely cautious as all heck


----------



## doghead (Feb 13, 2004)

ooc: hey all. need some more time and some sleep to get my head around everything to do this properly. weekend in 24.

NeuroZombie, glad to hear that you are feeling better. btw, the new avatar is good - those green worms ....


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 13, 2004)

ooc:  thanks doghead, found an avatar maker on another post here and was able to make one that looked exactly like me, although I now have bleech blond instead o dark hair


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2004)

You converge on the fallen knight. But the ogre, the closer and with the longer legs is already crouching by the knight as you arrive. His hands move slowly over the man, just touching lightly here and here. Bear sits idle nearby.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Please, Migthy Lord, this knight will need our help to live, would you let us help him?"



 Bear make no real move at Hewik's approach until he gets within about 5 feet. Then a deep rumbling emits from within the animals throat. Archer moves back towards the nearest fallen goblin.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Can you do anything for the knight, sir?"




The ogre nods abscently as he works.



			
				NeuroZombie said:
			
		

> "I am a healer, Sir, may I step forth and see if I can help the knight?"




The ogre's brow begins to darken.

"I am not what did you say?" He head whips around to look at Sadolath. "A healer? With the arcane ways? Yes, step up here. I can set bone and bind wound but have no skill in the arcane healing. Do what you can to help him."

The ogre settles back on his heels as Sadolath moves up beside the knight. With some words and a gesture, Sadolath touches the knight who convulses and cries out before collapsing back to the ground, panting.

"Yes, it is good. Can you get his armour off. My fingers are too large for those buckles. Then I will bind the rest of his wounds."

He looks up and around the group, those nearby and then to those further afield.

"Yes. That is also good," he says, catching sight of Archer besides the fallen goblin {f} "Check the others and bring any wounded to me. Quickly. All of you."

The ogre's attention returns to Sadolath.

"Do you have any more power? There may be others in need of it. And this one," he motions at the knight "Is not out of the woods yet."


----------



## Greegan (Feb 14, 2004)

_...and now I'm taking orders from an ogre?...up yer arse, oh great green one..._ he thinks as he begins looking for wounded goblins to take back to the ogre...


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 14, 2004)

As NAte looks aropound the battle field, and sees the skull-crushed goblins he fought with, the mix of adrenaline, fear and horror strikes. He heads towards the nearest bush and noisily vomits.

_My God, what have we done._


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 14, 2004)

Sadoloth looks up at the Ogre and says, "I have but one more spell of healing available, but alas it is a very weak one.  By morning, after I have a chance to pray to the forest spirits, I will be able to heal more, maybe a few more of the wounded.  I will help you in any other way I can as I also have some skill in mundane healing."

ooc:  I have cure minor wounds available and a Heal skill +6.

FYI, I am heading out to see the B-52's @ universal studios in a few hours and will be gone until tomorrow afternoon.  By all means, continue, just have Sadoloth do the silent, healing all that he can, thing.


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2004)

Archer glances down at the goblin beside him. There is no doubt that while badly wounded, it still lives. His fingers curl and uncurl around the handle of the small knife. Then he discretely slips it back into his belt.

"This one still breathes," he announces.

Nate straightens up beside the lone tree in the clearing and wipes his mouth. Not much privacy, but the nearest privacy was a good 40 feet further away. He  is all to well aware that the goblins that bore the brunt of his attentions will not be breathing. He spits again in a vain attempt to get the taste of bile out of his mouth, and that seems to clear the fog in his brain a little. The knights armour. He knows about that and how to remove it. He heads over to where the ogre crouches by the knight*, along with Sadolath, and a couple of paces away, Hewik and Bear. Bear and Hewik's dog watch each other intently. As he reaches out to begin unbuckling the breastplate, he realises that there is some vomit on his sleave along with the blood and brain matter.

The ogre returns his attention to Sadolath.

*"Yes, save it in case our mundane skills fail us. Help your friend with the knight and I will see to the goblinkin. Shout if you need any assistance."*

While his voice still rumbles out of his chest like thunder, it is obvious that he is attempting to keep it down to a level more like yours. He dumps his bag and pulls out a healers kit. grabbing a couple of items, he moves off.

Nate hands shake and his fingers feel thick and numb. For a moment he can't get them to unlatch the buckles. Sadolath arrives just as his fingers fumble and slip, catching on the buckle and drawing blood.

Lisa backs into the tree as the ogre approaches. It stands above Archer and the fallen goblin but looks at her.

*"Help me here, then I will see to your wound."*

It then crouches beside the fallen goblinkin. Archer could reach out and touch it*.

ooc: * DrZ, let me know if you would rather have Nate do something different.

* Greegan, let me know if Archer does. Just kidding. You can have him move away before the ogre arrives if you want.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 14, 2004)

Archer stands his ground at the ogres approach...his fingers itch for the handle of his belt knife, but he realizes even if the ogre were hostile, which he apparently was not, the little knife was much better for cutting goblin throats than it would be against this lumbering behemoth. 

Pointing at the gob, Archer says "This one...." as he kicks it less-than-hard in the ribs.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 14, 2004)

Oscar does not move from the Knights side. "My Lord Sir knight can the Ogre be trusted?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 15, 2004)

Hewik kneel beside his dog "Stay calm, Prince. That bear is not dangerous, not need to anger him uselessly. You have been a good boy." He reach his pocket and get out a small piece of dried meat. "Here boy, for your help and good behavior."


----------



## doghead (Feb 15, 2004)

Greegan said:
			
		

> Pointing at the gob, Archer says "This one...." as he kicks it less-than-hard in the ribs.




The ogre swings a backhand at Archer who manages to leap back just in time. The ogre's eyes blaze with anger and Archer knows it is going to lay some hurt on him.

Then the ogre relaxes with a shake of his head and a sigh.

Not around me little one. I am not always a match for my temper.

And it drops to a crouch beside the goblinkin.

*Yes, this one still lives. What is your name?*

It takes Archer a moment to realise that the ogre was talking to him.

:::::::::​


			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "My Lord Sir knight can the Ogre be trusted?"




The knight's eyes are open, but up til now he has shown no recongnition of the world nor made any sound except a few muffled hisses of pain. He slowly turns his head towards where Oscar stands. His voice is weak and raspy.

"I thought that I was going to die in this place. Perhaps I still am.

"I dreamt of a bear that told me that everything smelt like hazelnut. And an ogre that sung hymns. But they are gone now, I think.

"I am not dead am I?"

He is not. Although he is gaunt and his skin pale and papery with exaustion. A man who has not eaten in a long while. And as the armour is removed it is clear that he has fought many battles, and has more wounds than just those sustained today. Oscar notices that the shield he carries bears no crest.


----------



## doghead (Feb 15, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hewik kneel beside his dog "Stay calm, Prince. That bear is not dangerous, not need to anger him uselessly. You have been a good boy." He reach his pocket and get out a small piece of dried meat. "Here boy, for your help and good behavior."




Bear shifts forwards and his nose is just a hand span from Hewiks hand. Bear loudly sniffs the dried meat.

Then he pulls back his head and looks at Hewik.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 15, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "I am not dead am I?"



"No Sir Knight. Unless we both died in this skirmish you are well alive but for how long I cannot say. There is indeed an Ogre and a Bear here but they seem to be healing those injured, even the Goblins. I suspect the Ogre is of the Druidic faith. As for you Sir. I am Oscar of House De Reign. I would just lay still until the boy I sent back to town arives with help. You look half starved. I don't have much in the way to eat but Cook at the estate makes me a wonderful trail mix to snack on while I'm taking a hike. Would you like some and some water?"


----------



## Greegan (Feb 15, 2004)

Too concerned about whether to run or merely step back, Archer barely pays attention to the question.

"Eroy..." He starts, but quickly catches himself, "...um, Archer Errant, some call me...my brother called me Pathfinder." 

Archer backs away just a few steps, futily examining the Ogre for any weak spots.


ooc: just to alay anyone's possible fear, I'm not in a million years going to attack the ogre...just playing how I feel he would react to a typically evil critter


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 15, 2004)

Cromwell stands in the center of the clearing, keeping a weather eye out for any returning goblins or help.  The Saint teaches vigilance.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 15, 2004)

Nate gently unbuckles the armor of teh knight, taking care not to hurt him.
"Hush, just lay still. I know what I'm doing Sir."


----------



## doghead (Feb 16, 2004)

sadolath, oscar, hewik and bear around the knight. cromwell nearby​
Cromwell watches. Nothing comes out of the forest. He notices its slow return to normality.

Between them, those beside the knight get his armour off. Nate notices that as well as being very well worked, it has an almost silky feel despite the crud and grim. Sadolath sets about binding the wounds. The one in his side is the worst, and it taxes his skills to the limit. But with the knight now stable, Sadolath knows that he can take his time to get it right {take 10; Heal 16 vs Dc15}. The knight is conscious, but says little as you work, as if waiting and saving his strength until you finish.

Oscar, having time to look around, realises that all of the original group are still here, except Mareta. Did she leave before the fight? Was she caught up in it? Oscar struggles to recall clearly.

Hewik offers the bear some dried meat. Or perhaps he doesn't   

ogre and archer by the fallen goblin​
*"Well met Archer Pathfinder. Would you check the other goblinkin and see if any can be saved?"*

The ogre finishes with the goblin and, with a cautionary look at Archer if he is still hovering nearby, moves off to the other fallen goblin in the clearing. It takes only a moment to determin that for this one, it is too late. The ogre then, without standing, turns to Lisa and she limps forwards. You watch in horrid fascination as the ogre pulls a knife and cuts away the fabric around the wound then uses it to bind the bloody gash in her leg. The ogre moves on leaving a slightly dazed Lisa standing, one leg bare, beside the dead goblin.

It takes the ogre another five minutes to check each of the goblins. Less if Archer or the others help. Nate's empty stomach knots as the giant creature stands over the mangled bodies where he had stood not so long ago. In the end, the ogre finds just two still living, although one will not likely see the new day. He carries the second back to the center of the clearing, laying it down beside the first one he tended.

He stands and turns to Cromwell.

*So who are you? What do they call you?*


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 16, 2004)

Cromwell stands to a sort of attention, legs together, back straight, hands clasped behind back.  "My name is Cromwell.  It has been given to me by My Lord to serve as a member of the malitia of yonder town."  There is a note of pride in his voice, and the holy symbol he wears around his neck leaves little doubt as to who he so piously refers to.

"And what do they call you, sir?  Where and what your dwelling?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 16, 2004)

The ogre looks at Cromwell blankly for a momnet, then lightly slaps its forehead.

*Yes. Yes. I got distracted, didn't I. I am Mugihja, and this forest is my home. 

"Well met Cromwell of the spirit of Cuthbert."*

The name Cuthbert he says with a slight trace of hesitation, as not really sure that he has the right one.

*"And please, no Sirs or My Lords. I am just an ogruin, and wish for nothing more."*


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 16, 2004)

Sadoloth finishes all he can do with the fallen knight and stands, careful not to slip on the blood that has pooled on the ground, his and the knights.  

*"Well met, Mugihja.  I am called Sadoloth and I am most grateful for you timely intervention.  My meager healing skills would not have saved the lives that we have together, today."*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 16, 2004)

Oscar looks up from the knight long enough to bow respectfuly to the Ogre. "I am Oscar De Reign. Your aid is most welcome. How many have survived? Why did they attack the knight?"


----------



## Greegan (Feb 16, 2004)

Archer steps away from the ogre after the search and stands silent behind Oscar.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 16, 2004)

"You looks like hungry, bear friend." Hewik start to search in his pocket. "It is my last, he is small, but I hope you'll like it." he say when he take out another piece of dried meet.


----------



## doghead (Feb 17, 2004)

The ogruin returns to where the knight lays quietly for the moment. He squats down and glances over the the man.

*"You have done a good job. You have some skill.

"Sadolath. I have heard of you, and now I know your name. I am Mugihja. Although maybe you heard me the last time. I keep forgetting how much louder we giant folk can be. You should tend to that that wound of yours now. Or would you have me do it?"*

And if Sadolath would, thats what he does. And any others who have not been seen to. It takes only a moment.

*"And well met Oscar de Reign.

"Two survived. One will probably not last the night. Why did they attack the knight? Probably for the same reason your townspeople would attack me if I wandered through your farms and fields.

"The forest has been stirred up recently. I came to find out why. Perhaps it has to do with the knight. But I am not sure.*

Bear sniffs the air then his head shoots forward and his giant maw snaps closed over the piece of dried meat.

"Behave Bear! Show a little courtasy!"

Bear settles down on his stomach to chew the meat.

*"Thank you Tallfellow. Did you really give the great furball your last piece?"*


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 17, 2004)

As things quiet down, Nate takes a good look around. Seeing some of his friends and off-course the knight being unable to walk, he'll go and get his cart, wich he left near the road.

"you'll be allright Lisa", he says gently. "I'll go and get Jacob and the cart, just rest for a few minutes, we'll be home in a bit. I even got some rags and some water, so you can clean up a bit. If not your mum will have an apoplexy when she sees you."


----------



## doghead (Feb 17, 2004)

The knight lashes out and grabs Sadolath's arm in a grip that is, despite his exausted condition, strong enough to make Sadolath cry out. More in surprise than anything, but cry out nevertheless.

"My wallet*! Where is my wallet? I must find it!"

The man struggles to pull himself upright, his head twisting this way and that as he desperately searchs for the bag. Those nearby hear a hiss of pain as at least one of his wounds reopens and fresh blood begins to stain the bandages. He remains frantic and agitated, fighting those who try to calm him until Nate remembers a battered leather pouch attached to the knight's sword belt and pulls it from beneath the breastplate where he had put it for safe keeping.

The knight feverishly unbuckles it and his hand gropes around inside til he finds what he is looking for, and settles back against the breastplate with a muffled gasp of pain. The wallet slips forgotten from his fingers, obviously not in itself of any great importance. Unlike the nondescript leather scroll case that now he clutches to his chest.

He jerks himself up into a sitting position with a sharp cry.

"I must keep going."

ooc: *and oversized pouch like thing.

ooc: DrZ. The cart is fine, but it is about 20 minutes back through the forest, and you would not be able to get it here without great difficulty. Jacob is the mule? pony? horse?

ooc: see the ooc thread for an area map.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 17, 2004)

Archer starts a bit with the Knights outcry, but quickly composes himself and continues pacing about the clearing.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 17, 2004)

Oscar puts his hand on the knight's chest and says, "You will lay here and allow us to tend to your wounds. What could be so great a concern that you would risk further injury or death?"

His curiosity piqued Oscar, tries to see if there is a stamp or seal on the outside of the scrollcase.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 17, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Bear sniffs the air then his head shoots forward and his giant maw snaps closed over the piece of dried meat.
> 
> "Behave Bear! Show a little courtasy!"
> 
> ...




"Yes, I usually take two pieces, one for me and one for Prince, so when we watch the sheep, we can eat together. But I have more at my house, so it is fine."


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 17, 2004)

Sadoloth helps Oscar to calm the injured knight, "Sir Knight, be still.  I would hate to to think that a knight would be as ungrateful for my healing him by tearing at his own wounds."

Sadoloth turns to Mugihja with his hand still resting on the fallen knight, and says, "I have heard the name Mugihja whispered in the sylvan tongue, but I did not know you were ogruin.  As for the healing, I would appreciate any help you are willing to give as I am weary and un-prepared for more than rudimentary healing at this point."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 17, 2004)

"There was a girl I passed on the way here, running the other way," says Cromwell.  "We should make sure she got back alright."  At the night's outburst, he frowns.  "Where are you going, sir?"


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 17, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> He jerks himself up into a sitting position with a sharp cry.
> 
> "I must keep going."



I'll go and get a cart, sir, we'll get you to the village for some healing. You'll be back on your feet in no time. Just hold on to that, you're safe now"

[OOC Jacob is indeed my ass ]


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> His curiosity piqued Oscar, tries to see if there is a stamp or seal on the outside of the scrollcase.




The scroll case is old and battered without any markings. Or wait a minute, perhaps there are. But they are so old as to have resemble little more than scratches and dings in the leather.

But the knight will not be calmed. He struggles against any hands that try to hold him. And your words only seem to drive him on, make him more agitated, til at last, if you persist in your attempts, he is screaming to be released.

*Let him go if he must. Let him be.*

The ogruin steps back and watches. He gently encourages you to do so as well.

Slowly the knight rolls over onto his knees. The knight actually manages to get to his sword, but the shield proves to much for his weak fingers and after a moment fumbling with it, he abandons it. The ascent to his feet is a perilous one, but he manages it, just. He stands, leaning on his sword and swaying slightly. Then a couple of steps before he crashes back to his hands and knees. Tears stream down his face. He lowers himself to the ground

"I have Fallen and lost my Strength," the knight whispers to the ground.

*"What indeed could be so important?

"Had we not arrived you would be dead and your quest over. You are going nowhere until you are well enough. You must rest, and I will have Bear sit on you if need be to ensure that you do.*

The ogruin looks at you. 

*"Perhaps you should return. Darkness will fall in a few hours. 

"I can look after the knight and goblinkin. This is a fine clearing for a campsite. Nothing will harm them here, and it would be better if they not be moved for a few days. Perhaps then he can return to your town.*


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 18, 2004)

Cromwell simply nods, acquiescing to the superior wisdom of Mugihja.  He begins organizing the others, deferring only to Oscar.

"There was one more girl I passed on the way here.  What was her name?  I need to insure you all get back safely."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 18, 2004)

"Sir knight. If this quest is of such importance than I will take up your cause as my own. Just let me know what I need to do." Oscar says to the knight as he takes up his shield and aids the man inh walking.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 18, 2004)

Nate goes and gets the cart, so that the girls can hitch a ride (or brings the cart as close as he can) When he walks past Cromwell he gives him a worried look. Glancing over his shoulder to see if the ogre isn't listening, he whispers : "Do you think we can trust him? If we can get the knight as far as my cart, we'll be able to get him to the village without much jolting. Or we could go and fetch Father Thomas, he might be able to heal him. Leaving the knight in the forest is a bit .... you know."


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2004)

Jimny jumps at Cromwell's mention of the "girl I passed".

"Mareta! She ran into the woods!"

Before anyone can react, he turns and dashes into the woods, back the way that you came. Indeed, there would be little that anyone could do to stop him, as he amoung all of you has remained much where he was when you started, near the slope to the north east of the clearing.

Oscar takes up the knights shield, but as he offers his hand to the knight, The knight pushes himself to his knees and looks around. His voice is weak and slow. What he says is full of hesitations.

"you don't know. what it is I carry. what burdens. sins. they can not be. given. your heart is good. the ogre. I cannot recall your name. for that I apologise. is right. Leave me here. I will recover. then I. will continue.

"do not mention. me. I would. not. i mean. it would be best. later. i will tell. you."

There is a silence. What is the right thing to do?

Mugihja eventually speaks.

*"He cannot even stand, let alone walk as far as the edge of the clearing. I understand your reluctance to leave him here with one such as me. But can you carry him back to the town? Against his wishes?

"You have my word no harm will come to him."*

ooc: DrZ - do you still want to get the cart? You're a couple of miles from town. The first mile and a bit along a track by the river, the last mile through the forest. The cart is at the edge of the forest. Movement would be 1/2 normal through the forest - about 1 hour for Jacob and the donkey. 30-40 minutes if you are willing to risk damaging the cart.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 18, 2004)

"I will go as well," Sadoloth says "I am a tracker and you may get lost in these woods"

ooc:  Survival +6


----------



## Velmont (Feb 18, 2004)

"She may be hard to find, if she have flee out of fear. She may have gone in any direction. I suggest we split in two groups to find her. I know many tricks in the wood, and Prince is an able tracker. He usually track lost sheeps, but I am sure he can give us an help on that too."  Hewik turn to looks at his dog, "Am I right boy? If you help us, I promise you a good bone!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 18, 2004)

Oscar looks hurt and shocked by the knight's words. He sets the man down and stands away leaving the shield on the ground next to the knight. "You refuse my hospitality. I would have thought better of you. If your wish is to be left alone we can fulfil this request."

He turns to the townspeople and the Ogre. "Master Mugihja. You have my thanks and the thanks of House De Reign. If you should need anything I will be happy to help if it is within my power. I will alert the towsfolk of your nature and of Bear and advise them not to bother you unless it is with concern for your safety. Come townsfolk let us find the child and return to our homes."

ooc: using diplomacy


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 18, 2004)

God hates me; board went down as I posted.

When Nate asks him if Mugihja can be trusted, the half-orc simply pauses for a moment to let Nate look at him.  And then he says, in an even tone, "Even those of the savage races can overcome their baser natures, by the grace of Gods."

"Yes sir," says Cromwell, deferring to Oscar, although he does not understand his disagreement with the knight.  It is not his place to understand his betters, and he begins organizing the search party.

"The dog should be able to track them if they didn't go straight back to town.  If not, we'll have to go back anyway- we can't search the forest on our own."


----------



## doghead (Feb 19, 2004)

NeuroZombie said:
			
		

> "I will go as well," Sadoloth says "I am a tracker and _you_ may get lost in these woods"





ooc: NeuroZombie. Who was this directed to? I'm assuming Jimni?

ooc: let me know how you are forming up and the direction(s) you are taking. The track back to the river runs roughly east a ways then south east back to the river, then south west back along the river out of the forest. It not really a track, but most of you are familier with this clearing and have been here before.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 19, 2004)

ooc: A Survival or Search check by anyone against a DC of 10 or lower puts us on their trail, which tells us where to go.  Higher than that requires the Track feat (see the description of the Track feat in PHB for DC's).  The dog has track; not sure who else).


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 19, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> When Nate asks him if Mugihja can be trusted, the half-orc simply pauses for a moment to let Nate look at him. And then he says, in an even tone, "Even those of the savage races can overcome their baser natures, by the grace of Gods."



_Touchy Touchy, Bugger this._

"I don't care if he's an ogre or the tooth fairy, I'm asking you if you think he's to be trusted, no need to get all snotty with me." Nate says, the stress of the fight giving his voice an edge. "I'm not used to all this brainbashing and fighting, you are. That's why I asked you. Now do you have any idea what we should be doing now or shall I go ask someone else?"



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "The dog should be able to track them if they didn't go straight back to town. If not, we'll have to go back anyway- we can't search the forest on our own."




"Bugger that, I'm not leaving the girl in the forest, there might be more goblins about, and I don't think they have overcome their baser nature yet." With those sarcastic words he grabs his hammer and follows the dog down the woods.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 19, 2004)

"She couldn't have gotten far yet. we can search for her. but we must get moving. There may be more goblins in the area." Oscar says and heads for the woods where she disappeared from. "Brother Cromwell, please come with me. The rest of you may do as you wish. But the more looking the better."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 19, 2004)

"If Prince is needed, I must come. He don't like to be left alone, except when he is on the farm, as he consider the farm as his territory, so I come with you."


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 19, 2004)

While the others are arguing, Sadoloth searches for the girls tracks and then motions to the others to follow:

_if the tracks are found:_
"I have found the tracks, follow if you wish, but I am off to find the girl before something befalls her."

_if I fail the roll:_
"I cannot find the tracks, sir (directed at Jimni) you look like a woodsman as well, can you or your dog find her track?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 19, 2004)

Hewik say to Prince "I count on you boy. A girl is lost in the wood. Find the girl."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 19, 2004)

Nathaniel said:
			
		

> Touchy Touchy, Bugger this.
> 
> "I don't care if he's an ogre or the tooth fairy, I'm asking you if you think he's to be trusted, no need to get all snotty with me." Nate says, the stress of the fight giving his voice an edge. "I'm not used to all this brainbashing and fighting, you are. That's why I asked you. Now do you have any idea what we should be doing now or shall I go ask someone else?"




Cromwell stares slightly quizzically at the blacksmith, the combination of that look and his Orcish features giving him a stupid expression.  He hadn't intended it as anything but a vote of confidence in the Ogre and a tribute to the wisdom of St. Cuthbert.  _And they say Orcs are the rash ones!  But he does have a point.  He is unused to battle._




			
				Nathaniel said:
			
		

> "Bugger that, I'm not leaving the girl in the forest, there might be more goblins about, and I don't think they have overcome their baser nature yet." With those sarcastic words he grabs his hammer and follows the dog down the woods.




"I rather expect the dogs will be able to find them, Nathaniel.  Do not worry.  But failing that, we're too few to mount any sort of search."



			
				Oscar de Reign said:
			
		

> "Brother Cromwell, please come with me. The rest of you may do as you wish. But the more looking the better."




"Yes sir," says Cromwell automatically, following Oscar.  "And 'officer' will suffice, sir," he adds respectfully.  "I don't think I'm enough in the Saint's grace for any other title yet."


----------



## doghead (Feb 20, 2004)

NeuroZombie said:
			
		

> While the others are arguing, Sadoloth searches for the girls tracks and then motions to the others to follow:




JImni is long gone, having set off at a run back down the way you came. For a while you heard a few calls, but it has stopped now. The ground around the top of the slope is well trampled from the fight, forcing Sadolath to push back into the woods to find anything. For a moment he thinks that he is going to be unable to find anything, then he catches sight of a couple of footprints going the other way.



			
				NeuroZombie said:
			
		

> "I have found the tracks, follow if you wish, but I am off to find the girl before something befalls her."




Sadolath sets off pretty much back along the way you came. He needs to move slowly {half speed or -5 penalty} as the tracks are not easy to follow, so Oscar, Cromwell, Hewik and Nate quickly catch him up.

ooc: its my understanding that a dog would need a scent to follow. You would need to be able to identify Mareta's scent for the dog first, before it could Track her. Is that right? (this doghead don't track).


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 20, 2004)

I think you need to do that if there are lots of scents; if there's only one clear scent, you just tell them to follow that.  The first wiff he gets of Mareta is the equivalent of having her socks stuffed in his face and then he can follow that from there.


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2004)

The somewhat path to the clearing has been quite well trod recently. By nine to be exact. But Sadolath can follow the tracks going back towards the river and town, if he is willing to taking his time. About 100 meters from the clearing, now out of sight behind you, the tracks become confused as if the maker had stopped for a while and walked about aimlessly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 23, 2004)

"Curses. She's gotten herself lost." Oscar says under his breath. He then starts calling out *"Mareta! Yell if you can hear my voice! We're comming to find you!"*


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 24, 2004)

Cromwell waits quietly for the trackers to do their work.

Incidentally, found scent tracking rules- Under "Scent" special ability, 3.5 DMG pg. 298.  I didn't quite get it right, so worth reading.


----------



## doghead (Feb 24, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Cromwell waits quietly for the trackers to do their work.




This part of the woods seems oddly familier. Is it where he ran across Mareta? He looks around but can't be sure. He said something to her. What was it?

ooc: Read the scent ability (SRD). Thanks.

Oscar's cry rings out, sending up a small flock of birds from a nearby tree.

ooc: will give the others a chance to post up, then will push on.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 24, 2004)

"I told her to go back to the village to get help," says Cromwell.  "I don't know if she followed my advice.  Or where Jimni got off to."


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 24, 2004)

"We must just keep looking," Sadoloth says "..and pray nothing untoward has happened to the girl... and Jimni." 

Sadoloth continues to search for tracks or a trail or others signs of the girl and Jimni.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 24, 2004)

"Seems Prince have difficulty to follow them. I must tell he is used to the sheep odor, but not Jimni or Mareta. Anyone have one of their possession, so he can find the trace of their odor..."


----------



## doghead (Feb 25, 2004)

As Sadolath begins to search for tracks leading away, there is a small stangled cry from your right and Mareta emerges from behind some bushes on a low rise. Her hair and clothes and tussled and twigs and leaves cling to them.

After a moment of chatter, it turns out that after Cromwell passed, she hid herself away.

"It was nice and sunny. I must have dozed off."

She shakes her head, as if confused as to how that could happen.

On the other side of the trampled area, Sadolath finds a set of tracks heading back towards town. It becomes clear by the length of stride that the person was moving fast.

So now everyone is here, Archer and Lisa having follwed shortly after ther rest set off, except Jimni.

ooc: if Sadolath can clearly separate one set of tracks from the others, then Hewik's dog could be given a scent to follow. If another has passed that spot thou, it would be possible that the dog would pick up the wrong scent.

ooc: havn't heard from Greegan, but will move his character here with Lisa. I doubt that he would stay with the ogre while the rest of you leave.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 25, 2004)

"So both hae followed the same track up to there?" question Hewik, looking at the ground to spot the tracks.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 25, 2004)

[OOC : I'm moving house this weekend, so I'll be unable to post for a few days, feel free to use Nate any way you like, he'l generally try to protect the group]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2004)

Oscar looks pleased that everyone is well. "Now that were all togethewr. Lets get back to town and get these wounds tended to properly. I say a flagon of ale to those of us old enough to to share one is in order as well and sweets for those who can't have the ale!" The young noble says pulling out a full purse.


----------



## doghead (Feb 25, 2004)

Jimny must have gone back to town. Sadolath has found tracks heading that way, and everyone else is here, right? The elation and adrenalin have worn off and some of you shiver even though it hasn't really started to cool yet. Nobody really wants to disagree. It is getting late and it will be starting to get dark by the time you get back if you don't set out now. Even if he was still out here, you could spend hours looking and never find him. But Sadolath has found tracks, right. He must have gone home.

The conversation is sparse and sporadic as you head home. The journey seem much longer than the one coming here. But eventually you get to river and then to the edge of the forest where Jacob awaits. Perhpas the girls ride in the cart, perhaps the wounded, perhaps you take turns. But regardless, you continue slowly back along the river.

There is something odd about the town, though it takes you a while to work out what. It's Cromwell who realises it first - men move about on the walls in much greater numbers than usual. About half a mile from the walls and you see a small band of mounted men emerge from the north west gate and head rapidly in your direction. As they approach you can see that the band consists of a half dozen men - four town guard including Sergeant Diggons, Mr Rippand the hunter, and Don Stutch the cleric. It seems that Jimny did go back to town. The horsemen are your escort home.

They gather around you and at the sergeant's command the guardsmen dismount to hustle you onto their horses if you are walking while the cleric rushes around determined to check that no one is dying, depite your protestations that the danger has gone and that everyone is all right. Enclosed in a ring of guards all trying their best to bristle aggressively,  march quickly and saunter casually all at the same time, you are herded home and in through the gates and into the guardhouse.

And for the next hour or so you are poked and prodded and healed and questioned. They talk to you, around you, above you and about you. Do you think the goblins are planning to attack? Is the ogre dangerous? Is the knight safe? It doesn't really matter what you think because it seem that your elders and betters have made up their minds and anything you say to the contrary is at first listened to and disagreed with, and then not even really listened to. The goblins are stiring. The ogre tribes have returned to this part of the forest. The knight is dead, if he is lucky. Shh. Not here in front of them. Preparations must be made. Food stocks accumulated. Warnings sent out. What you're still here? High time you were off home to get some food and rest. Things need to be done here. Off you go now. Don't worry about a thing, everything will be fine.

End of the Prologue.​


----------



## Greegan (Feb 25, 2004)

Archer does his best to behave in a way that he believes his brother would under such scrutiny...and proudly thinks himself a hero.


OOC: Sorry fellas...been preoccupied with work and must've missed the "new post" email last week...I was very surprised to see so many posts!!! I'm glad I didn't miss TOO much! Back again...


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 25, 2004)

During the "interrogation", Sadoloth was extremely uncomfortable.  He is not familiar with the machinations of rulers as he has been practically cut off from the "civilized" world for so long.  _Talk, talk, talk... that is all these folk do_ he thinks to himself as he is spoken to, or ignored, as the case may be.  _civilization, humhph!_.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2004)

Oscar sits through the interrogation with a very cool head. "Yes we saw and fought some goblins. No the Ogre called Mugihja is NOT a threat. He saved many of us. The knight when last we saw him was alive but hurt and Mugihja was taking care of his wounds. I repeat the ogre is NOT a threat." He will repeat this until his face is blue finaly turning to Cromwell and saying "We may need to return to the woods to let the ogre know the town is in a panicked alert. He should take care to stay safe."


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 25, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "We may need to return to the woods to let the ogre know the town is in a panicked alert. He should take care to stay safe."




"Yes" replies Sadoloth, "we must warn Mugihja that he may well be targeted due to his ogruin heritage.  It seems that he may be the only true ally that we have if something more comes of this goblin attack."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 26, 2004)

Cromwell answers all questions he is asked immediately and fully, and immediately does all that is requested of him.  He does do his best to explain about the ogruin, but he doesn't press to the point of impertinence.

"In my estimation, sirs, Mugihja is no more of a threat to the town than I am."

At Oscar's suggestion, he frowns.  He trusts his commanding officer, but....  And they told them to go get rest.  But was that an order?....


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2004)

There is quite a gathering in the Guardhouse by the end. The Guard Captain Hodgekos, the town magisatrate and a couple of the Meisters. Despite the attempt to whip yuo inside unseen, word gets out and after a while the crowd that gathers in the ground fllor rooom has to be ushered out and men put on the door to keep it that way.

The gathering has a bizarre feel, as everyone agrees that it's not really a meeting as all the town council are not present, but depite that they cannot help but discuss and argue and agree that this and that must be done, all pending the council's agreement of course.

Your words are spoken and heard and dismissed if they don't fit the generally accepted truth of the matter. Any mention of going back to warn the ogruin said in anything other than quiet whispers to one another will bring choruses of disapproval and see you hastily packed off home with a member of the Guard. Eventually, one way or the other, you are sent off home, with a pointless request not to discuss what you have seen til the council have time to discuss it and make the appropriate decisions. Pointless, you realise as soon as you are out of the Guardhouse, because everybody outside already has heard. Although what you hear often bear little relationship to what you experienced.

Eventually you manage to break clear of the pack and find yourself a quiet place a little down the main street to talk.

ooc: You are welcome to gather somewhere if you want. Or head home. Or whatever. Let me know.

Cromwell, ever conscious of his orders, notes with surprise that the Captain seems careful not to give him any. "Good work." and "Thats all I need from you at the moment. Thank you." are all he says to you directly, once his questions are done. His watch is over by the time he gets outside with the others.

Hey Greegan, welcome back. No biggie.

_Talk, talk, talk... that is all these folk do._


----------



## doghead (Feb 29, 2004)

That night, as those out in the small hours could attest, the lights burn late in the townhall and town barracks, as well as in many of the larger houses and guildhalls. And any being out will find the town watch somewhat more brusque than usual.

Morning brings grey overcast skys, a chill fretful wind and occasional showers of icy rain. And news. Two farms were attacked during the night. About all that anyone you hear speaking, or speak to, about it can agree on is that there were goblins involved. Some say dozens. Others scores. Some say that all the inhabitants were butchered. Others that they were taken away. Or eaten. Or just a little shaken up.

But you really don't have time to get into it. Or ponder it. Last night there was a visitor to your home. One of the Guard. The Captain Commander would speak to you again; a couple of points to be checked, a couple more questions that need asking. Southwest Watchtower. Seven of the clock.

The town hums with a nervous tension. Like most days, people are already out and about. They hurry from place to place wrapped up tightly in cloaks, mufflers and scarves. But unlike most chill rainy days, they stop and cluster together in little groups - talking, arguing, nodding and listening - before breaking up and hurrying on on their way.

The Southwest Watchtower is surprisingly quiet. A solitary guard stands at the gate to the small compound inside. He wears full battle gear - scale mail and a helm, a spear and short sword. But you're obviously expected, and are shown through to the small messroom that occupies the ground floor of each of the towers. A fire burnts hot and bright in the giant hearth and warm tea brews. The room is empty but for the Captain Commander and Sargeant Morrit. The Sargeant appears to be asleep in front of the fire, his hat pulled low down over his eyes, his feet propped up on a convenient log. At the end of the large table sits the Captain Commander, his cloak and sword belt draped over the back of his chair, a pipe in one hand and cup of steaming tea beside the other. Also on the table infront of him is an open leather wallet containing a small collection of documents and maps, and the goblin shield and morning star that Archer brought back with him. He greets each of you by name as you arrive. His gaze is alert and considering, but its obvious that he has see little of his bed this last night.

***​
The Captain begins promptly once you have all arrived. He walks you through the sequence of events. He asks some questions. About the goblins. About the ogruin. About the knight. Most of which were asked last night. His manner is clipped and efficient, and he moves quickly from point to point. Unlike last night, he has a hand drawn map of the clearing, and on this he askes you to indicate positions at several points in the discussion. Occassionally he takes a pull on his pipe or notes something down on the paper before him. 

You however, do learn something of interest. The Captain had sent rangers to the clearing at first light that morning. The ogruin was gone. There is no doubt they went to the right place. They found traces of the fight. 

All in all, unless there are any significant digressions, the discussion takes less than ten minutes. At the end of it, the Captain places his pen down and stretches out with a soft grunt of discomfort. 

Throughout, Sargeant Morrit remains asleep infront of the fire.

The Captain settles back in his chair in a more relaxed position and returns his attention to you. But if anything, you feel as if the focus has suddenly sharpened. As if now you have arrived at the heart of the matter.

"You have no doubt already heard that a couple of farms were attacked last night, the Colsens and the Hutts*. The first attack was at around 3 pm. The second about a mile and a half away about half an hour later. There were about ten to fifteen goblins in each raid, including some mounted on Worgs. Each one lasted about half an hour, then the goblins withdrew. The shield and weapon came from one of those attacks. In both cases the families were able to keep the goblins from entering their houses. Both farms were put to the torch. The Colsens lost their house. The Hutts managed to save theirs. There were two deaths. Everyone else escaped with only cuts and bruises, fortunately. Both farms had a fair bit of livestock slaughtered or taken. Their barns were also burnt down. A couple of wagons were taken. These were later found near the forest edge."

ooc: Both are outlying farms to the south of the river. A couple of miles from town and about a mile from the forests.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 29, 2004)

"Requesting permission to speak, sir," says Cromwell, standing at attention.  Assuming it's granted, he continues "I wish to be put back on duty, sir.  It's at your discretion, sir, that I was sent home last night, but I feel I should be serving the community."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 29, 2004)

Oscar sits and thinks batting things around in his head. "I'm assuming you think the raids are related to out skirmish yesterday. I need to ask Sir. Why are we being involved further? Is this just questioning or is there something more I can provide you?" 
The young noble takes a drink from his flask (juice) and loks at the people in the room. "I can at least try to find the families room at my uncle's home. There is plenty of room."


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 29, 2004)

"I am not truly a citizen of this town," Sadoloth says, "but I do live in its outskirts.  If there is anything that I can do to help your villagers, I am at your service, Sir."


----------



## doghead (Feb 29, 2004)

The Captains waves Cromwell back into his seat.

"Your next duty starts at 8 of the clock I believe. We will be done by then and you will be free to return to duty."

He nods as the Oscar and Sadolath speak up, but doesn't answer immediately.

In front of the fire, the Sergeant grunts, as if he has just been proved right about something.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 29, 2004)

"I'll will warn my family" say Hewik to the Captain, "I would like to know they ar eprepared to face some goblin if they choose to attack there farm next. Any advice they could follow?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 29, 2004)

"Yes. There are many who need warning, and even more who need defending. As things stand now, the Guard will be hard pressed to accomplish all it must accomplish. Which brings us to today, to this meeting.

"All of you displayed alot courage and not a little wits in handling of yesterday's events with no casualties. Word desperately needs to be got out to the villages and farms, and I need more people to do it. I want you to join the Guard. There is amoung you a good selection of skills and knowledge. And you have already proven your ability to watch each others backs in a fight. You would be Seventh Squad - traditionally a scout and ranger squad in the history of the Guard. 

"You don't need to decide here and now. Discuss it with your families if you wish. I'm not going to blow smoke. It will be dangerous. You will be operating mostly alone, and a long way from any support.

"If you choose to join, then be back here at noon.

The Captain turns to Cromwell. 

"Cromwell. Please report here at noon. Inform your Sergeant of this as soon as you report for muster.

Then the Captain returns his attention back to the rest of you.

"If you have questions, I will do my best to answer them now."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 29, 2004)

"I'll do my part," Nate says "what needs to be done needs to be done. But yesterday we got lucky. Could someone teach us wich way to hold a sword? It's not because I brained 3 goblins with my hammer that I'm a masterfighter all of the sudden."

[OOC : Nate will train as a fighter if possible. In real life things are still very busy, so I'll post whenever]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 29, 2004)

"I'm sure that my uncle Avonelle will not want me to do this, but I will join." Oscar says. "The events of yesterday have shown me that I am made of much stronger stuff than I had thought."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 29, 2004)

Cromwell stands a bit straighter, pride welling in his chest.  He does his best to keep his features even.  "Thank you sir.  If I may, sir, I will leave to prepare for duty now."  Given permission to leave, Cromwell gets his arms and armor ready and kneels for a while in his small quarters, offering a prayer to St. Cuthbert to protect and sheperd the town, and grant His humble servants the courage and might of arms needed to triumph.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 29, 2004)

"You want me to become a guard? You are talking to the other, yeah, not me? I'm still a kid! Anyway, I don't think I have the strength needed and my father will never let me do that."


----------



## doghead (Mar 1, 2004)

The Captain listens as each of you respond, nodding with approval, but holding his peace until Hewik speaks up.

"Yes you as much any of the others. The Guard's strength lies in the variety of skills and abilities that each member brings to it. Broadfeet and Tallfellows have for many years been an important part of the Guard. 

"I understand the needs of your families. You don't have to make any decisions right now, any of you. Talk to your families. More than ever they need you now. But so to does the Guard, more than ever, need people like you to protect the everything your families have built. Think about it carefully. But remember, whatever decision you make, it is yours to make. You must decide for yourself where you can best serve the needs of those dear to you."

Lisa stands and flicks back her hair in a gesture most of you know to well - she is not about to take no for an answer.

"Well I have made up my mind. So if that is all, I will go now. There is much to do if I am going to do all that needs to be done by noon."

She has never taken well to being told that she cannot do something because she was a girl. And truth be told, she has out run, climbed, swam and fought most of you at one time or another.

There is a strangled snort from the Sergeant, but the Captain just nods to his daughter.

"Yes, I have said all that I need to say. You may leave at any time."


ooc: both Jimny and Mareta are here as well, although so far neither have said anything in particular.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 1, 2004)

"Well, like I said, what needs to be done needs to be done, although Master Hurdan might not be pleased. Could you have a word with him?. And where do we report for training?"


----------



## doghead (Mar 2, 2004)

"If you want to be a soldier ..." 

"then be _here_ at noon." 

Its the Sergeant who begins the answer to Nates question, but the Captain who finshes it. The Captain continues quickly.

"I'm afraid that I just don't have the time to visit your families. I _can_ provide you with a letter outlining what I have outlined to you. If your parents or masters are insistant about speaking to me, then they can find me here for the next hour. I can't really see what I could say to change matters any, but I will make time to speak to them."


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 2, 2004)

Nate shows up at noon, looking about, not really sure of what's going to happen, but if duty calls he won't be found wanting.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 2, 2004)

Oscar leaves the building and heads to his Uncle's home. Rideing his Palimino Sassy is one of Oscar's great joys and he sits proudly in the saddle. _Maybe I'll finaly find my way out of this backwater town and back to the cities._ He thinks. When he get to his home he stables Sassy and enters the house brushing past his sisters at play and heading to his uncle's library. Avonelle De Reign was a scholar and dabbler in many things but he was a good man and always had time for his brother's only son.
"Uncle Avonelle I have news. The town guard has asked me to join an expoditionary force trying to hunt down the Goblin's that have destroyed two farms last night. I'm inclined to join but I would like your approval. Also the two families the Colsens and the Hutts are in need of shelter. I think it might be a good thing for you to take them in while thier farms are being rebuilt. Besides grandmother has always liked the Colsen's children It would make her happy to have them around."

Oscar waits for his uncle to absorb all the information and reply.


----------



## doghead (Mar 2, 2004)

*Oscar De Reign*

OSCAR DE REIGN

Oscar is rather unsurprised to find his uncle browsing some items laid out in front of him on a table. He puts down the book he was reading and listens to Oscar carefully. As Oscar recounts the story of the mornings events so far, it becomes clear to him that his uncle already knows, though the old man acts as if he does not. It shouldn't really have come as a surprise, Oscar realises. For all of his uncle's unsophisticated and unassuming dress and manner, little happens in the town of significance without his council being sought first. Oscar notices that his uncle has the tired drawn out look of a man who got little sleep the night before. Oscar wonders what was said by whom, but doesn't ask. 

At that moment, he realises, that he has never got anything out of his uncle that his uncle had not intended to tell him. Oscar is quiet pleased at this sudden insight. Its not going to be quite so easy for his uncle in the future.

After Oscar finishes, his uncles takes a pull on his pipe.

"I will certainly offer room at the house to the Colsens and Hutts though I doubt that they will accept them. They will more than likely stay near their farms so they can rebuild as quickly as possible. Although the children, yes. That is very perceptive of you."

His uncle gives Oscar a considering look.

Soon there is organised mayhem, presided over by Mistress Hassdel the housekeeper, as things are packed and readied. At the mention of Sassy, Uncle suggest waiting to see if horses will be needed. 

"She will be much better looked after here, and if needed we can get her down to you in a jiffy."

Despite all the activity, it is a fairly small pack that is eventually handed to Oscar. Mistress Hassdel cries as she does so. Its only once he unpacks later that day that he finds the amulet and note. "Wear it always."

ooc: Amulet of Natural Armour +1.


----------



## doghead (Mar 2, 2004)

*Nathan The Blacksmith*

NATHAN THE BLACKSMITH

Master Hurdan listens carefully as Nate tells him of the mornings meeting, the offer, and his acceptance of it.

"Well, you've done and decided then. Taint much that I can do about it now."

There is an awkward silence.

"Not that I would I suppose. You're of age now, and must make your own decisions. Of course, that also means you'll have to do the telling of it to Mistress Hurdan yourself," he adds with a slow grin.

It take Nate a little longer to get ready as Mistress Hurdan keeps pulling out the things he stuffs into his backpack.

"You won't need that. Nor that. Leave that for the top. I've got three brothers and two uncles and have sent them off to fight more times than I care to remember."

But eventually it is done. Master Hurdan is waiting downstairs when you get there and, surprisingly, sets off with you. He's quiet for a while, making only mundan observations and recommendations. As you pass a small park, he turns and enters, settling himself down on a bench in an out of the way corner.

He pulls out a leather carry case somewhat like the ones used by smiths to carry their more precious and precise tools, only a little longer and deeper.

"I have only few secrets from Mistress Hurdan. This is one of them."

He places the leather wallet on his lap and, with a quick glance around, opens it. Nate is stunned. Although he has never seen one, he knows immediately what it is from some of the old engineering books and scrolls he used during his apprenticeship. A _blackpower_ weapon.

"It will punch through the best brestplate, and put a hole the size of a fist through an oaken door. There are twelve caps. There used to be sixteen; thats how I know. It make a noise like hell's thunder, and leaves a great smoky cloud. Its also said that the elves would as soon as kill anyone carrying one as look at him. I got this many years ago. But that is a tale for another time. When you come back. Its yours now if you want it."

If Nate does, Master Hurdan shows him how to work it. Master Hurdan says his farwells at the gate to the park, going no further.

ooc: single shot pistol, break the barrel to reload {mv action}, 2d4+2, 30 ft. 4 lb. 

You are free to turn it down. I realise that its a bit unusual.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Mar 2, 2004)

Sadoloth spent the few hours until noon in his forest, communing with the tree spirits and the wind spirits, attempting to find a sign as to what path he should follow.  The winds of change gave him a sign, a pile of leaves and branches took to the wind, a whirlwind of bashing and gnashing against each other.  The sign was clear, Sadoloth must fight.

At noon, he arrived at the appointed location, prepped and ready for whatever is to come.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 2, 2004)

Hewik returns to the farm, with Prince follwing him.

_Me, soldier? That's sound strange. All I know is taking care of animals.If it was a cavalry, I wouldn't tell, I could take care of the horses, be a squire, but soldier in this small town?_

When he arrived at his house, he see his mother preparing the food for the family. The men will soon arrive to eat, it<s sure.

"Hi mom. I just come back from the town. I've met the captain, he ask me to join the troops..."

He awaits the reaction of his mother.


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2004)

ooc: Cromwell's, Sadolath's and Hewik's responces to come. Tonight hopefully.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 3, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> If Nate does, Master Hurdan shows him how to work it. Master Hurdan says his farwells at the gate to the park, going no further.



"Thank you Master Hurdan. For everything. You've been like a father to me these past years, and have taught me all I know." He gives Master Hurdan a fierce hug, realising it could be the last time he could speak with the old friend and say what needs to be said.
"If they don't need me anymore, I'll come back and help you out at the forge."
With that he turns around and heads down to the office, wondering wich friends will show up. The gun seems to weigh more than it should, and makes for an uncomfortable weight, tucked away in his coat carefully wrapped in the oil cloth.


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2004)

*Hewik Leafwing*

HEWIK LEAFWING

Hewik's mother faints dead away.

Hewik spends the next few minutes dashing around the kitchen trying to revive her as well as keep the food from burning. He's a little flustered by the time his father and brothers arrive home, and the choas that ensues when they do doesn't help any. It's quite a while before everyone is calm again and Hewik can tell his story properly.

The discussion wanders all over the place, and looking back on it, Hewik is not really sure how it got from "no" to "go". Actually, there never even was a "no" or a "go" at all. But whatever the path it was that it took, it eventually left him standing at the door with a packed bag and his family clustered around him. There are goodbyes, and see laters, bravado and hugs. Most of it is a bit of a blur, for the young hafling is not used to being the center of attention of anything more than a crowd of goats eager to be out of the enclosure and into the hills.

But one part stands out in sharp relief. His mother takes his hand in hers and pats it, then taps the old ring that he has had since as long as he can remember.

"Keep this old ring. There is more to it than meets the eye. It has looked out for you for years, and from what I can understand of it, it will do so even better in what you are about to do."

ooc: Ring of Protection +1


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2004)

*Sadolath*

SADOLATH

Sadolath swipes at one of the leaves that is blown his way. Then another. Soon he is caught up in a insane game of dodge and tag within the wild malstom of leaves and branches. He sweeps and cuts and slashes until the ground swallows him up.

Its takes a moment for his eyes to adjust to the gloom. And another  for him to get his breath back, it having been knocked out of him by the fall. He's at the bottom of an ancient pit. And he's not alone. Propped up in one corner, barely visible under a covering of old leaves and new growth is the skeleton of a man. 

After his initial start, Sadolath craws over to take a look. The skeleton has been down here for ages, the bones long since picked clean of flesh, the clothes rotted away and the iron fittings rusty simulacra of their original shapes. Everything turns to dust - except gold. Three heavy gold crowns lie in amoung the bones. The design on them is strange, Sadolath has never seen its like before (he has seen few crowns, truth be told). A stodgy face on one side, a sunburst from behind a tower on the other. There is something else. Around the mans neck, what Sadolath first thought was just old roots, is actually the strap for something, a pair of googles.

_"A present for Sadolath. If he can get out of the hole."_ 

Did he hear it? Was it in his head? The voice is clear and musical and seems to come from everywhere, and nowhere.

Getting out is not that difficult. The walls of the pit have collasped and broken by roots and plants. Its a bit of a scramble and the earth is a little damp from the rains, so its a slightly dirty Sadolath that emerges into the sunlight again. He is alone in the forest. Except for a lingering entreatment.

_"Be true to the forests."_

Try as hard as he might, he will find no trace of the speaker. Perhaps there was none, as such, to be found.

ooc: Googles of Following. Will need a bit of TLC before you can see through them properly.


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2004)

*Cromwell Of St Richard's*

CROMWELL OF ST RICHARD'S

Cromwell returns to his regular Watchtower, reports to his Sergeant, and passes on the Captain's message. The Sergeant listens until Cromwell is finished. Then he nods in acknowledgement.

"Righty-ho Cromwell. Get your stuff together and report to the Southtower duty-sergeant as ordered. You're excused from duty til then. That'll be all.

The Sergeant's manner softens a little after Cromwell gives his acknowledgement.

"I don't exactly know what the Captain has in store for you Cromwell, but I suspect it may involve some travelling. Get any gear that you need together before you present yourself. That would be my advice.

"You're a good soldier son. I will have you back in my Tower any day."

Cromwell has spent more than the occassional night in the tower barracks when off duty. Everthing he _needs_ is right here. But he does have a room at the Church, and has one or two things there that might come in useful. And a little time for prayer never went amiss.

On the bed in his spartan quarters, there is a simple breastplate and old mace. On the breastplate, the symbol of Cuthbert is embossed into the strap of one shoulder, the symbol of St Richard's is embossed into the other. A soldier's breastplate. Engraving on the surface only gives arrows and swords something to bite into. As Cromwell puts it on, he feels as if the thing snuggles up against him, the fit so neat that there is hardly any of the usual awkwardness that comes with wearing a breastplate. The mace is plain, somewhat brutal looking even. Its obviously quite old. But it is finely weighted and balanced.

The Church grounds are as quiet as they usually are as Cromwell heads out. But somehow, he seems to bump into more brothers than he has seen in a week. Nothing out of the ordinary is said; a greeting, a polite inquiry as to his health, a well wishing for the future. So things have always been done at St Richard's.

ooc: Breastplate +1, Masterwork heavy mace.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Mar 3, 2004)

Sadoloath looks quizically at his new found treasure, usure of what the goggles truely are. He dusts them off with the corner of his rough leather tunic, which does nothing but smear the dirt and grime encrusted on the goggles lenses.  He decideds that a good dunking is in order, and walks along a tiny path, towards a small, slow moving brook that lies a hundred yards away.

Sadoloth makes it to the brook and leans down, gazing at his reflection in the slightly murky water.  Deciding that the goggles are not the only thing that needs cleaning, Sadoloth removes his leathers and furs and steps into the tepid water.  Scrubbing the goggles first, and then himself, Sadoloth removes the grime from both and then re-dresses, donning the goggles for the first time at the end of the ritual.  

Sadoloth walks along the small path that leads back to the village, absently scanning the ground for the myriad signs of life that permeate his forest.  Suddenly, his vision becomes tight and focused and Sadoloth sees the details of the paths and tracks left by the creatures of the forest in minute details.  Amazed, Sadoloth stares at the gorunf and the tracks upon it, diferentiating between tracks a day old and a week old, between tracks left by a rabbit and a badger and a chipmunk.  Sadoloth stands in awe for a few moments, then realizing that he may be late for his noon meeting, he leaves the tracks with a sigh and heads into town.


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2004)

ooc: nice work NeuroZombie.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 3, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Keep this old ring. There is more to it than meets the eye. It has looked out for you for years, and from what I can understand of it, it will do so even better in what you are about to do."




"Thank you!" he said trying to hide his sadness. "Take care of Prince. He will be more usefull here, he could almost take care of the sheep himself." Hewik hugs one last time his mother and start to leave. 

Prince start to follow him, as he usually do. Hewik stops and look at the dog. "Stay!" he order, and the dog sits. "I want you to guard the house and take care of mother. Do you understand? I know you understand. Don't be sad when I'll be gone. It is for the better of everyone." He turns around and start to goes away, and don't looks back.

Hewik start to wander, thinking of what just happen. _I never wanted that!_ he thougth. His foot steps lead him to the place where the sheeps was usually lead so they could eat some fresh herbs. He looks at the forest, and enter it. He start to listen to the sound of wind in the leaves, the songs of birds. He find a little stream where he stops and drink. Hewik sits next to a big tree and start to looks at the ring. _There is more to it than meets the eye._ told his mother. He puts the ring over his finger... well it is a little too big...

"What?" said Hewik as the ring start to shink to fit exactly his finger. He fastly take it out and the ring take his full size again. He observe the ring again. Nothing very special, except of a nice craft it seem, a bit old. He puts the ring agan and the ring shrink again. "Thanks" he says and then he start to cry.


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2004)

*Lisa Guierre*

LISA GUIERRE

As she strides home, Lisa considers several way to approach the conversation with her mother, but can find none that seem satisfactory.

_Its all her fault! She's just so unreasonable. If I was swinging a ding dong then it wouldn't be an issue. She probably would have had me signed up the day I came of age._

There is only one real solution. It all goes to plan and Lisa arrives at the South Watchtower a good few hours early.

She is stunned to find her mother sitting there sipping tea and eating sandwiches with the duty Sergeant.

"Hello Lisa. You rushed off without having anything to eat. So I brought some sandwiches."

He mothers smile is wicked. And to make it worse, she say not a word about what has happened. 

Anyone else arriving early is invited join a rather subdued Lisa, her mother and the Sergeant in finishing up the sandwiches. Her mother leaves a short time later, giving Lisa a kiss and small bundle as she does.

You might want to give Lisa a wide berth for a while. Or maybe not.


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2004)

*Archer Pathfinder*

ARCHER PATHFINDER

It doesn't take Archer half an hour to pack up his meager possessions. He's not sure why he does what he does next, perhaps because he feels that you should have someone to say goodbye to before heading off to battle. He heads across town to the house of his only family in the town. Fairly distant family, but the best Archer can do.

Aunt Iselda looks him from head to toe and back again.

"Your brother was a good man, but had a head full of dreams of glory. I had hoped that you would have more sense, having seen where it got him."

She sighs.

"Wait here."

When she returns she carries in here hands a small bundle of grey-green material.

"This was your brothers. I have never mentioned it in the hope that you would never need it. But it seems that you do. Take it and begone now."

She hands the bundle to Archer without a further word.

As Archer leaves his Aunt says something softly to herself. He can't be sure but it sounded like "and be safe."

ooc: Cloak of Elvankind.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 3, 2004)

Cromwell burns with righteous fervor.  He feels strong, he feels confident, and he feels like the Saint himself walks beside him in this endeavor.  He walks through the streets of Seven, his mace at his belt, his shield on his back, and his breastplate shining.  He heads to the meeting place.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Mar 3, 2004)

ooc: Thanx Doghead


----------



## doghead (Mar 7, 2004)

*The south watchtower*

When everyone is there, the Sergeant rounds you up, with the exception of Cromwell, into a small group.

"Last chance to step back? ... No. Right repeat after me."

What follows is a brief oath, to be honest and loyal, uphold the honor of the guard and, of course, protect the town and region from harm.

"Welcome to the guard. Now, just a few formalities."

A large book is placed on a table and opened to a random page. In it you see a column of names written in a neat hand. Next to them a date, and next to that a signature or mark. In the next column another date and either the same signature or mark, or a small notation. "Died on duty". "Died". "Lost". "Didn't report in".

"Right, Roberts will note your name and today's date. You'll then sign it. Or put you mark. If you  live long enough, you get to sign out here, like this. Otherwise Roberts will have to do it."

The Sergeant turns to another page, pausing long enough for you to get a glimpse. Of the fourty names listed, there are only three lonely matching pairs of signitures. Well actually, two pairs of matching signitures and a pair of matching marks. Wordlessly, the Sergeant flips to the current page. There are about a dozen names on one side. Most of them have no second entry, including Cromwell's. Serving members still, you realise. Your name joins those in the book.

After adding you signature or mark, the Sergeant gives you an appraising look then says something cryptic to his aide, who makes notes on a small piece of parchment. When its all done, the book is closed and taken back by the scribe, who puts in in a large satchel along with the other piece of parchment.

The Sergeant turns to you and barks.

"Corporal Cromwell! 

"You have the rest of the afternoon to teach these whelps how to hold a sword and avoid sticking themselves or their companions. Get some time in on ranged weapons as well. Let Roberts here know within the hour what equipment you want. Make sure that they know how to use it.

"Get going."

ooc: Standard guard equipment includes armour - mail shirt or studded leather and optional small wooded shield - short sword or mace, longbow or light xbow. However, the guard is fairly relaxed about who carries what. There is a fair mix of stuff in the armoury and amoung the members.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 7, 2004)

Nate walks around the guardhouse, looking at the various bits and pieces of armour and weaponry. _Whoa, who would have thought this a few weeks ago._ He picks up a chain shirt, and is surprised to see it fits. Handling a few swords, waving 'em about daydreaming about slaying dragons, he manages to tangle the scabbard between his legs, going down in a huge explosion of sounds as he knocks over a shelve of weaponry, almost managing to get his foot cut off. He then decides a heavy mace might be a safer option, and starts to clean up the mess, redfaced and sweaty with shame.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2004)

Oscar walks around the mess caused by Nate and picks a longbow and a quiver of arrows. he has most of his gear from his own fighter training but he does look for Barding and equipment for a horse. he will also look to the stables for a good mount.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 7, 2004)

Looking at all the mess, Hewik say "I'm not really sure I should be there. I think I'll stay with my walking staff, it will be safer for everyone." He start to looks around and see a lether armor than seems to fit him. "That should be nice, a metal armor may be too heavy for me..." Taking the armor, he find under a piece of leather. "Is that a sling? It is told the halflings aremaster of that weapon. I may try one day." and take the piece of leather and put it around his head "At least, it does a nice bandana." He put it off his head and around his belt.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 8, 2004)

Oscar sees Hewik put the sling on his head and laught. "Be sure not to let the armsmaster see that or the next part of your anatomy to be in the sling will _not_ be your head."


----------



## doghead (Mar 8, 2004)

The Sergeeant is not impressed. 

"Cromwell. What the hell is going on here. Get these men ... er, ... oh bugger it, men sorted and out into the yard for some weapons work."

There are obviously not many women in the Guard. He catches sight of Hewik with the sling around his head, and opens his mouth as if to say something, then closes it. Instead he turns to Cromwell again.

"It looks like you have your work cut out for you."

Cromwell is not sure if the man's expression is a griin or a grimace.

In the confusion, Oscar manages to find the stables, just off the small armoury, but it is soon obvious that there is little in the way of warhorses and gear. A Guardsmen and one other are busy organising a small group of three horses - a pack pony and two riding horses. He looks a little startled when you walk in.

Ah Nate. What will we do with you  . Nice work guys. There is armour for the haflings as well. I was initially going to allocate armour and weapons, but thought that I would let you choose what suits. Heavy mace is fine. Leather. Slings. OK. So is quarterstaff.

Argent: From his experience in town, Oscar will know that the Guard has nothing in the way of cavalry. There are some horses, generally used for message riders, some pack animals and he has seen the Captain Commander mounted a few times for ceremonies, but that is about it.

Thomas Hobbes: Let me know what you want to do with your charges for the afternoon.

Once thats sorted and everyone has their gear, we'll push on.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 8, 2004)

When Hewik see the Sergeant while he have the sling over his head, he start to feel uneasy and very little. He hastly put the sling at his belt and follow Oscar. When Oscar enter the stable, Hewik tell: "At leaast, I know what to do here." and a smile start to draw on his face.

He approach the pony and take a look at him. "I see they take good care of you. What is that? Knot in your tail? That must be not confortable." Hewik looks around to see what the stable have to take care of the pony, and he will take care of him as he can, not caring about the guardsmen that are already there.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 8, 2004)

"Sir!"  Cromwell salutes with a snap, and then turns.  "Follow me."  He leads them at a brisk walk to the armory.

"I do not know what arms you are used to using; each of you find something here that fits your preference, and I will do my best to teach you how to use it."  Although he tries to keep an eye on each of them move through the armory, his back is turned as Nathan plays with a sword and knocks over a rack of arms.  He tries to remain silent and impassive, but he is not heartened by the start.  "Never play with weapons," he says evenly.  "That's the first lesson."  

He surveys his 'troops,' looking for someone to aid Nathan with the cleanup.  Two are halflings and less than suited to handling the heavy arms and armor.  Four are humans, Nathan already on the floor, plus Oscar, Lisa, and Archer.  Cromwell opens his mouth to order Oscar and Archer to help, but hesitates a moment, long habit stalling him from ordering around a noble.  "Lisa and Archer, help him clean up."  _He'll have to get used to take orders from those lower born eventually.  Hopefully, I won't have to teach him that lesson._  Cromwell is distinctly uncomfortable with the prospect, more out of his own inhibitions than any fear of Oscar's temperament.  

He helps everyone choose weapons and armor, and then leads them outside to the training ground.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 8, 2004)

_Congratulations Nate, Now you've really impressed the Sarge, and Cromwell. And the rest. Good job, you clumsy oaf._
With a big sigh, Nate finishes cleaning up, and walks outside, heavy mace in hand, wearing his chain shirt.
_Gods, this thing is smelly. And it chafes allready. What a day._


----------



## doghead (Mar 8, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Lisa and Archer, help him clean up."




Lisa gives Cromwell that look that girls have mastered before they can count all their fingers. Basically it translates to something like this. _You poor simple male. How hopeless you are. I will help because I am nice. But don't expect me to be this nice all of the time._

After its done, she selects a set of studded leather. For a while she test the weight of a longsword, but at Cromwell's look she slots it back into place and pulls out a shortsword.

"I can do what I need to do with my staff anyways," she says to no one in particular.

Archer selects a suit of studded leather as well. He has with him his brothers longbow, and to it he also adds another 9 arrows, a shortsword and small wooded shield. Despite its clumsyness, he came to appreiciate its usefullness during the battle with the goblins. If he can just get used to the feel of it.

ooc: I'll also need a list of supplies to be carried on the trip. It will last about 4 - 5 days, and there will be villages and hamlets along the way where you should be able to find a place to stay. You will have a pack pony to carry stuff as well. Please decide what is one the pony, and what you carry yourselves and update your character sheets accordingly. 

DrZ: could you get a copy of yours up in the rogues gallery.

As a result of the training and experience, you will have Warrior as an option for your next level. Amoung other things, this will give you proficiency in all simple and martial weapons as well as all armour and shields. Continuing in your current class would also be an option. Others would depend upon what you are exposed in the future.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Mar 9, 2004)

ooc: back up a sec for Sado, sorry about the late post, been way busy 

Sadoloth looks over the plethora of weapons, unsure what he should take and what he should not take.  He knows that heavy fighting is goig to happen in upcoming days, but he is hesitant to take metal weapons and armors.  Sadoloth quietly walks around the others and, amidts the clatter of falling weapons and aromor, chooses.  He takes a short sword from one of the racks that had not fallen, and a scabbard from the ground beside it.  He buckles it on.  Sadoloth walks over to the armor rack, and chooses a suit that is a cross between his nature-based heritage and his new found military position, studded leather armor.  He also takes a short bow and a quiver of arrows.  With a long sigh, and a distinct feeling that he is going against everything he had been taught, Sadoloth silently joins the others.


----------



## doghead (Mar 10, 2004)

The new IC thread is now up.

nameless II: the seventh from seven

When you have sorted out your equipment here, feel free to move over to the new thread.

When you have updated your character in the [rg] thread, could you let me know in the 







*OOC:*


 thread so I can get a copy of the new version printed out.

thanks


----------

